# Ebola: It's Here!



## b23hqb

First confirmed case of the scourge in Dallas today:

http://www.click2houston.com/news/cdc-confirms-first-us-case-of-ebola-in-dallas/28325978


----------



## GURPS

b23hqb said:


> First confirmed case of the scourge in Dallas today:





Plague INC - continues to play out


----------



## b23hqb

b23hqb said:


> First confirmed case of the scourge in Dallas today:
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/cdc-confirms-first-us-case-of-ebola-in-dallas/28325978



I think this site has Ebola - just about every time I try to get into something, it freezes up. My 40 or so other favorites and bookmarks pop right up.


----------



## PJay

CDC  news conference on now..


----------



## DoWhat

b23hqb said:


> I think this site has Ebola - just about every time I try to get into something, it freezes up. My 40 or so other favorites and bookmarks pop right up.



No problems here at home or on NMCI.


----------



## b23hqb

DoWhat said:


> No problems here at home or on NMCI.



Yet. Just cleanse your fingertips........

Now about the other human ebola.......


----------



## GregV814

and you guys thought Obamanator would leave no heritage........Hope and Change!!!!!


----------



## Hijinx

I suppose that urging health officials to stop flights in from Africa and to quarantine those flying in from there would not be politically correct.

Can't help but think where we would be today had we quarantined those with AIDS. but that wasn't politically correct either.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hijinx said:


> I suppose that urging health officials to stop flights in from Africa and to quarantine those flying in from there would not be politically correct.



For the love of kee-rist you are one stupid mother####er. Did you bother to read the article?

The dude wasn't presenting symptoms when he left Liberia. Only those presenting with a fever are prevented from boarding a plane. He didn't have a a fever when he left Liberia.

As to your other moronic comment about quarantine … do you realize how stupid that is? If you prevent anyone from from that region from flying at all, it will just cause them to seek other paths for transit, like a stowaway for example. You know, transit paths which aren't likely to have *any* medical personnel giving these people a gander before they leave. Think it through, dummy. If you were in a country with a quarantine in effect, would you want to stay if you thought you weren't sick?

Have you ever considered shoving yourself through a wood chipper? I'll give an assist if you'd like.


----------



## mAlice

LibertyBeacon said:


> For the love of kee-rist you are one stupid mother####er. Did you bother to read the article?
> 
> The dude wasn't presenting symptoms when he left Liberia. Only those presenting with a fever are prevented from boarding a plane. He didn't have a a fever when he left Liberia.
> 
> As to your other moronic comment about quarantine … do you realize how stupid that is? If you prevent anyone from from that region from flying at all, it will just cause them to seek other paths for transit, like a stowaway for example. You know, transit paths which aren't likely to have *any* medical personnel giving these people a gander before they leave. Think it through, dummy. If you were in a country with a quarantine in effect, would you want to stay if you thought you weren't sick?
> 
> Have you ever considered shoving yourself through a wood chipper? I'll give an assist if you'd like.



You must be delightful to live with.


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> You must be delightful to live with.



What a basement that would be with LB and the boy......

And BTW, heard yesterday British Airways is halting all flights from that portion of Africa through the end of the year.

http://article.wn.com/view/2014/10/...ection=More+News&template=worldnews/index.txt


----------



## GURPS

b23hqb said:


> What a basement that would be with LB and the boy......
> 
> And BTW, heard yesterday British Airways is halting all flights from that portion of Africa through the end of the year.



there was a time, the country would have protected itself and refused any travel from Africa .... until such time this burned itself out


----------



## Hijinx

Did you ever read history?  Just wondering. Thousands of people used to be kept in quarantine at Ellis Island when entering this country.
Animals are still quarantined.  Gee: Must be a reason.
Certainly anyone living in a country under quarantine would want to leave. That is all the more reason to have the quarantine.
How much sense does it make to just take someones temperature before allowing them on a plane when the disease takes up to 21 days to appear?
I could take a hundred people who have been exposed to the disease and take their temperature the next day and not see one of them infected.
You think it's a good idea to let them walk around in our country?
Maybe you should think again the reason for a 21 day quarantine.

This Ebola thing is not your run of the mill disease, that we can allow people who may have been exposed to walk around our country exposing others to.


----------



## mAlice

I think this article inadvertently brings up some interesting points.

Top ten things you need to do NOW to protect yourself from an uncontrolled Ebola outbreak
Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047078_Ebola_outbreak_preparedness_personal_protection.html#ixzz3EtcT161v

-Or, if you prefer to die, just follow the CDC's official advice to "wash your hands" and wait around for an experimental vaccine while doing nothing to help yourself in the interim.

-medical quarantine, restricts movement of transport traffic into and out of the quarantine zone, Drivers of transport vehicles refuse to make deliveries into the quarantine zone, economic collapse of the region, 

-Anticipate disruptions in everything: banking, emergency services, water, power and more

-Most people seeking medical care will be sent home to die

-Medical quarantines should truthfully be called "death zones" because once they're put in place, no one is allowed to leave until they're either immune or dead... or until the viral transmission has completely halted (which usually only happens after everyone is either immune or dead).

-financial and electronic commerce disruptions

-looters

I'm sure there are even more things of concern that are not in the article.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GURPS said:


> there was a time, the country would have protected itself and refused any travel from Africa .... until such time this burned itself out



You're probably right. Fortunately, we're a lot smarter about disease and disease vectors today then we used to be.

Everyone should really calm the #### down. The chance of this getting out of control in this country vs. an 8th world ####hole like Africa are really low.


----------



## Amused_despair

but will there be zombies?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hijinx said:


> Did you ever read history?  Just wondering. Thousands of people used to be kept in quarantine at Ellis Island when entering this country.
> Animals are still quarantined.



They were kept in quarantine if they showed one or more of a range of symptoms you dummy. Exactly what they are doing now. If you present with fever, you don't get on the plane. If you are asymptomatic, you can fly. You are not contagious unless/until you show signs of fever. Being in this country is the *best* thing that could happen if you have Ebola, at least if you want a reasonable chance at surviving.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Amused_despair said:


> but will there be zombies?



Man, I really hope so.


----------



## kwillia

LibertyBeacon said:


> They were kept in quarantine if they showed one or more of a range of symptoms you dummy. Exactly what they are doing now. If you present with fever, you don't get on the plane. If you are asymptomatic, you can fly. You are not contagious unless/until you show signs of fever. Being in this country is the *best* thing that could happen if you have Ebola, at least if you want a reasonable chance at surviving.


So what about that first trip he made to the hospital when he was presenting with symptoms of being sick and was feeling sick enough to seek emergency care? He WAS infectious at that time when he checked in at triage, sat in a waiting room of many other folks some of whom had compromised health for other ailments, he then was checked out by the medical team, then sent back home.   That's a LOT of people exposed to this dude while he WAS contagious.   What about those people, huh?  If even one of them have been contaminated they are right this very minute getting ready to expose a number of other folks to this virus just and he did.  BTW, the 2nd trip to the hospital also exposed a new number of people to the virus before it was recognized he had to be quarantined.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> So what about that first trip he made to the hospital when he was presenting with symptoms of being sick and was feeling sick enough to seek emergency care? He WAS infectious at that time when he checked in at triage, sat in a waiting room of many other folks some of whom had compromised health for other ailments, he then was checked out by the medical team, then sent back home.   That's a LOT of people exposed to this dude while he WAS contagious.   What about those people, huh?  If even one of them have been contaminated they are right this very minute getting ready to expose a number of other folks to this virus just and he did.  BTW, the 2nd trip to the hospital also exposed a new number of people to the virus before it was recognized he had to be quarantined.



This.  This scares the hell outta' me.


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> This.  This scares the hell outta' me.


Me too! And all of the focus seems to be on the people on the plane. The huge threat to us is that first trip he made knowing he was sick and then he was turned around. Did he use a cab? Did he take a bus? Did they give him a prescription and he went to the nearest pharmacy and waited there to have it filled? Did he stop somewhere for soup?   etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> So what about that first trip he made to the hospital when he was presenting with symptoms of being sick and was feeling sick enough to seek emergency care? He WAS infectious at that time when he checked in at triage, sat in a waiting room of many other folks some of whom had compromised health for other ailments, he then was checked out by the medical team, then sent back home.   That's a LOT of people exposed to this dude while he WAS contagious.   What about those people, huh?  If even one of them have been contaminated they are right this very minute getting ready to expose a number of other folks to this virus just and he did.  BTW, the 2nd trip to the hospital also exposed a new number of people to the virus before it was recognized he had to be quarantined.



I'm with you on this! and it is scary as shiat. We have one case........................... NO we are going to have several cases in the next 21 days!!! WTF??? Now I have to worry about ebola as well as the other virus making kids paralized!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Ebola only transfer via bodily fluids after symptoms exist.

There's really nothing to worry about folks.


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm with you on this! and it is scary as shiat. We have one case........................... NO we are going to have several cases in the next 21 days!!! WTF??? Now I have to worry about ebola as well as the other virus making kids paralized!


I find the timing of the appearance of this "mysterious virus" and the influx of thousands of undocumented children from other countries who were then transported to various locations in all states without first receiving medical clearance to be of interest.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I find the timing of the apperance of this "mysterious virus" and the influx of thousands of undocumented children from other countries who were then transported to various locations in all states without first receiving medical clearance to be of interest.



I completely agree with this.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> I find the timing of the apperance of this "mysterious virus" and the influx of thousands of undocumented children from other countries who were then transported to various locations in all states without first receiving medical clearance to be of interest.



How many of those came from west Africa?

How many illegals from Mexico had Ebola?


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> I find the timing of the appearance of this "mysterious virus" and the influx of thousands of undocumented children from other countries who were then transported to various locations in all states without first receiving medical clearance to be of interest.



I hadn't thought about that, but I don't see a relation to the man in the news.  He had just returned from Sierra Leone.  It's very likely that's where he was exposed.

This is not meant to minimize the possible consequences of the undocumented/un-vaccined masses that enter our country on any given day.


----------



## kwillia

Chris0nllyn said:


> How many of those came from west Africa?
> 
> How many illegals from Mexico had Ebola?


My post had nothing do with Ebola.


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> I hadn't thought about that, but I don't see a relation to the man in the news.  He had just returned from Sierra Leone.  It's very likely that's where he was exposed.
> 
> This is not meant to minimize the possible consequences of the undocumented/un-vaccined masses that enter our country on any given day.


My post was in reference to the post I quoted which referenced the paralysis. Not Ebola.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> My post was in reference to the post I quoted which referenced the paralysis. Not Ebola.



Oh, sorry.  My mistake.  Skimming does not always yield the accurate message.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> My post had nothing do with Ebola.



My bad, when you said "this mysterious virus", I assumed you were talking about the virus this thread was about.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> I find the timing of the appearance of this "mysterious virus" and the influx of thousands of undocumented children from other countries who were then transported to various locations in all states without first receiving medical clearance to be of interest.



absolutely agree


----------



## GURPS

mAlice said:


> You must be delightful to live with.



inorite


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> The chance of this getting out of control in this country vs. an 8th world ####hole like Africa are really low.





beat that odd already ..
... that IS the point it is NOW HERE ....

Exposed Medial Workers, Friends, Co-Workers ....


as a destroyer of worlds, I have seen how this plays out


----------



## kwillia

And here we go... Officials: Second person being monitored for Ebola


"Let me be real frank to the Dallas County residents: The fact that we have one confirmed case, there may be another case that is a close associate with this particular patient," he said. "So this is real. There should be a concern, but it's contained to the specific family members and close friends at this moment."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/01/texas-ebola-patient/16525649/


----------



## mAlice

but it's contained to the specific family members and close friends, and their close friends, and their close friends, and their close friends.  Puh-lease!

They'll play this down as long as possible.


----------



## LibertyBeacon




----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> but it's contained to the specific family members and close friends, and their close friends, and their close friends, and their close friends.  Puh-lease!
> 
> They'll play this down as long as possible.



Don't you feel so much better now?


----------



## RoseRed

LibertyBeacon said:


> View attachment 104748


----------



## kwillia

LibertyBeacon said:


> View attachment 104748


----------



## LibertyBeacon




----------



## Toxick

All I saying is that noone ever got Ebola in America until Obama was president.

Just sayin, is all.


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ebola only transfer via bodily fluids after symptoms exist.
> 
> There's really nothing to worry about folks.





Am I hearing incorrectly in that there's a bona fide _epidemic _of this #### in West Africa?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but someone just popping up with this virus throws up red flags *everywhere*.

Even if it's more difficult to catch than the common cold, it's clearly not *difficult* to acquire.


----------



## mAlice

Toxick said:


> Am I hearing incorrectly in that there's a bona fide _epidemic _of this #### in West Africa?
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but someone just popping up with this virus throws up red flags *everywhere*.
> 
> Even if it's more difficult to catch than the common cold, it's clearly not *difficult* to acquire.



Seriously.  If it's only spread by bodily fluids, how did this guy catch it, while visiting the area?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

mAlice said:


> Seriously.  If it's only spread by bodily fluids, how did this guy catch it, while visiting the area?



"If it's wet, sticky, and not yours then don't touch it."


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> Seriously.  If it's only spread by bodily fluids, how did this guy catch it, while visiting the area?



Consider the relatively unsanitary conditions there and the fact that one can have small open cuts on their hands/body.

Same way HIV is so rampant over there.


----------



## PJay

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ebola only transfer via bodily fluids after symptoms exist.
> 
> There's really nothing to worry about folks.



How can you say that? Doctors wearing Hazmat suits are getting it..


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> How can you say that? Doctors wearing Hazmat suits are getting it..



Can hardly wait for the answer to this one.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Homesick said:


> How can you say that? Doctors wearing Hazmat suits are getting it..



Hazmat suits protect from airborne diseases. Ebola is not an airborne disease. The doctor/aid worker would have to come in contact with an infected person's secretions (blood, vomit, etc.)

Also, I'm not aware of any worker in a hazmat suit getting it. Not disagreeing with you, just saying I hadn't heard about that. 

Afterall, the woman in this story hasn't contracted it and she spent time helping her 3 relatives with the disease. She used trash bags and rubber boots as a makeshift hazmat suit.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/25/health/ebola-fatu-family/index.html?hpt=he_t2


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hazmat suits protect from airborne diseases. Ebola is not an airborne disease.
> 
> Also, I'm not aware of any worker in a hazmat suit getting it. Not disagreeing with you, just saying I hadn't heard about that.
> 
> Afterall, the woman in this story hasn't contracted it and she spent time helping her 3 relatives with the disease. She used trash bags and rubber boots as a makeshift hazmat suit.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/25/health/ebola-fatu-family/index.html?hpt=he_t2



I was listening to an interview on the radio the other day, about a young man who had been exposed to it by his entire family, and watched them all die, in the "facility" where they are housed as patients.  After all of his family members died, he began volunteering at the same facility where he lost his family.  As he started his interview, he was talking about how hot the hazmat suit is to work in. Then he went on to talk about the patients he has lost, and the people who work there, who he has lost.  I think it would be safe to assume that the doctors, nurses and volunteers all wear the same type of protective gear/hazmat suit, and it's not preventing the spread of this disease that is supposedly only spread by 'fluids'.  I find that very interesting.


----------



## Gilligan

Hmm. Beating some of the predictions....

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-15/20-chance-ebola-usa-october-277124-global-cases-year-end-model-predicts


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> I was listening to an interview on the radio the other day, about a young man who had been exposed to it by his entire family, and watched them all die, in the "facility" where they are housed as patients.  After all of his family members died, he began volunteering at the same facility where he lost his family.  As he started his interview, he was talking about how hot the hazmat suit is to work in. Then he went on to talk about the patients he has lost, and the people who work there, who he has lost.  I think it would be safe to assume that the doctors, nurses and volunteers all wear the same type of protective gear/hazmat suit, and it's not preventing the spread of this disease that is supposedly only spread by 'fluids'.  I find that very interesting.



Do you believe a west African country has access to that many hazmat suits?



> NNU says it received the suits as a donation from Kappler Incorporated, and the organization is now working with international relief organizations to deliver the suits given by the Alabama-based garment manufacturer.
> 
> The hazmat suits come at a time of need in West Africa, as the lack of protective suits has been one of the factors slowing the efforts to contain the spread of Ebola, according to the press release. The lack of suits has also been a contributing factor in the infection, and in some cases death, of nurses, doctors and other health workers, the organization said.


http://www.scpr.org/news/2014/09/17/46793/1-000-hazmat-suits-being-sent-by-nurses-group-to-w/


----------



## Christy

Ebola is my worst fear.  I read the "Hot Zone" back in the 80's and it goes into very graphic detail about what it does to your body.  Had no desire to EVER visit Africa after I read that.  Now it is here.  : AND I'll be in Dallas soon.   Ugh.


----------



## Gilligan

My oldest daughter lives in Dallas.


----------



## RoseRed

Christy said:


> Ebola is my worst fear.  I read the "Hot Zone" back in the 80's and it goes into very graphic detail about what it does to your body.  Had no desire to EVER visit Africa after I read that.  Now it is here.  : AND I'll be in Dallas soon.   Ugh.



I do know a woman that is from Sierra Leone and know she still has family there. That worries me for them.


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> Do you believe a west African country has access to that many hazmat suits?
> 
> 
> http://www.scpr.org/news/2014/09/17/46793/1-000-hazmat-suits-being-sent-by-nurses-group-to-w/



Well, I guess we have to choose which story we'll believe.  The one I heard, or the one you have a link to.  We're dealing with a media that seems to not know how to investigate, or out-right lies to listeners/readers.

The guy I listened to inferred that they have suits.  People who are supposedly protected from it, are still catching it.  I don't think they would punch out at the end of the day, then go downtown and hire a hooker for the evening. :shrug:


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Also, I spoke with a guy who lived and worked in west Africa for a period of time and he said that the presence of all these people in hazmat suits is actually scaring folks away from treatment because they fear they will be killed off instead of being treated.

Case in point:



> Healthcare workers treating West Africa’s Ebola epidemic are having difficulty fighting the disease due to the mistrust of doctors among the members of infected communities.
> 
> In Guinea and Sierra Leone, where more than 500 people have died from the virus, patients have started hiding from health workers, under the impression that hospitalization is a “death sentence,” Reuters reports.





> In Lofa County Liberia, recently, doctors attempting to screen communities for the virus were chased away by villagers wielding knives, swords and stones.





> Unsanitary burial rituals have also fueled the Ebola epidemic’s persistence. Many West African communities’ traditional funeral ceremonies involve washing the bodies of the dead, which despite warnings from local and international health organizations, continue to put people in direct contact with the virus.



http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/mistrust-doctors-west-africa-makes-harder-fight-ebola/



> The team of journalists and health workers arrived this week at the distant village of Womey to spread awareness of Ebola, the Guardian reported, where mention of lethal disease are met with denials and suspicion. Despite that, the initial meeting with villagers was promising.
> 
> “The meeting started off well,” one resident who was present at the talks told the Guardian. “The traditional chiefs welcomed the delegation with 10 kola nuts as a traditional greeting. It was afterwards that some youths came out and started stoning them. They dragged some of them away, and damaged their vehicles.”
> 
> Initially, Guinea officials claimed the aid workers and journalists had been taken captive and that distrustful residents had torn down bridges, prohibiting entry into the village. And then on Thursday night the news arrived. “The eight bodies were found in the village latrine,” government spokesman Damantang Albert Camara told Reuters. “Three of them had their throats slit.” He added in a separate interview: They were “killed in cold blood by the villagers.”





> The dangers under which health workers try to function appear to be heightening, as frightened locals continue to blame doctors for perpetuating the virus.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...la-workers-may-hint-at-more-violence-to-come/

http://ebola.thelancet.com/pb/assets/raw/Lancet/ebola/S014067361461343X.pdf


----------



## LibertyBeacon

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/



> Because the natural reservoir host of Ebola viruses has not yet been identified, the manner in which the virus first appears in a human at the start of an outbreak is unknown. However, researchers believe that the first patient becomes infected through contact with an infected animal.
> 
> When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with
> 
> blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, feces, vomit, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
> objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
> infected animals
> Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.
> Healthcare providers caring for Ebola patients and the family and friends in close contact with Ebola patients are at the highest risk of getting sick because they may come in contact with infected blood or body fluids of sick patients.
> 
> During outbreaks of Ebola, the disease can spread quickly within healthcare settings (such as a clinic or hospital). Exposure to Ebola can occur in healthcare settings where hospital staff are not wearing appropriate protective equipment, including masks, gowns, and gloves and eye protection.
> 
> Dedicated medical equipment (preferable disposable, when possible) should be used by healthcare personnel providing patient care. Proper cleaning and disposal of instruments, such as needles and syringes, is also important. If instruments are not disposable, they must be sterilized before being used again. Without adequate sterilization of the instruments, virus transmission can continue and amplify an outbreak.
> 
> Once someone recovers from Ebola, they can no longer spread the virus. However, Ebola virus has been found in semen for up to 3 months. People who recover from Ebola are advised to abstain from sex or use condoms for 3 months.


----------



## Midnightrider

mAlice said:


> Well, I guess we have to choose which story we'll believe.  The one I heard, or the one you have a link to.  We're dealing with a media that seems to not know how to investigate, or out-right lies to listeners/readers.
> 
> The guy I listened to inferred that they have suits.  People who are supposedly protected from it, are still catching it.


 There are many different types of suits that could be considered hazmat suits, and even the best are highly dependant on the user to propperly don and doff to provide protection. Someone who gets spit on their suit and is careless when they take it off could easily expose themslves despite wearing the most effective type of suit.


> I don't think they would punch out at the end of the day, then go downtown and hire a hooker for the evening. :shrug:



why not? dont doctors do that in the US?

Also, they could just as easily get it standing in line for a paper or eating a meal prepared by an infected person. There are other ways for a healthcare worker to get ebola in africa than at work.


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> Also, I spoke with a guy who lived and worked in west Africa for a period of time and he said that the presence of all these people in hazmat suits is actually scaring folks away from treatment because they fear they will be killed off instead of being treated.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/mistrust-doctors-west-africa-makes-harder-fight-ebola/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...la-workers-may-hint-at-more-violence-to-come/
> 
> http://ebola.thelancet.com/pb/assets/raw/Lancet/ebola/S014067361461343X.pdf



Well, that's all fine and good, but now we're talking about this country.  Either of us could be right, so we'll just have to draw our own conclusions until we see if it starts spreading.
I hope you're right.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> I hope you're right.



Me too.


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> My oldest daughter lives in Dallas.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:


> Ebola is my worst fear.  I read the "Hot Zone" back in the 80's and it goes into very graphic detail about what it does to your body.  Had no desire to EVER visit Africa after I read that.  Now it is here.  : AND I'll be in Dallas soon.   Ugh.



I have that book...somewhere.  B and R have both read it.  They keep telling me I should read it, but then I find something like Outlander, that is so much pleasant to read than something about the plague.


----------



## b23hqb

Gilligan said:


> My oldest daughter lives in Dallas.



My older sister, two nephews, one niece and all three of their collective families live in the metroplex. This is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> My older sister, two nephews, one niece and all three of their collective families live in the metroplex. This is not going to be pretty.



We hired a guy from Congo. 

He starts in a few weeks.....


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> We hired a guy from Congo.
> 
> He starts in a few weeks.....



We hired a guy from Kenya nearly six years ago, and it hasn't been pretty.......


----------



## mAlice

http://ktla.com/2014/10/01/first-ca...nosed-prompts-concern-over-what-happens-next/


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> http://ktla.com/2014/10/01/first-case-of-ebola-in-the-us-diagnosed-prompts-concern-over-what-happens-next/



Sounds like the hospital dropped the ball.


----------



## daileyck1

libertybeacon said:


> for the love of kee-rist you are one stupid mother####er. Did you bother to read the article?
> 
> The dude wasn't presenting symptoms when he left liberia. Only those presenting with a fever are prevented from boarding a plane. He didn't have a a fever when he left liberia.
> 
> As to your other moronic comment about quarantine … do you realize how stupid that is? If you prevent anyone from from that region from flying at all, it will just cause them to seek other paths for transit, like a stowaway for example. You know, transit paths which aren't likely to have *any* medical personnel giving these people a gander before they leave. Think it through, dummy. If you were in a country with a quarantine in effect, would you want to stay if you thought you weren't sick?
> 
> Have you ever considered shoving yourself through a wood chipper? I'll give an assist if you'd like.



like


----------



## Hijinx

daileyck1 said:


> like



Obviously you and Liberty Beacon are exchanging Bodily fluids.  Be careful.


----------



## mAlice

*and, here's your zombies!*



http://www.ogbongegist.com/2014/09/zombie-mode-panic-in-liberian-villages.html

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/ebola-victims-african-village-rise-4320414

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/567752/20140926/nimba-county-ebola-virus-walking-dead-outbreak.htm


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> My oldest daughter lives in Dallas.



Which strip club does she work in? I'll throw her a coupla bucks when I'm in town.


----------



## RoseRed

LibertyBeacon said:


> Which strip club does she work in? I'll throw her a coupla bucks when I'm in town.



Way to stay classy.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Way to stay classy.



Umm...we don't have places like that.  For realz.  Not in this county.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Umm...we don't have places like that.  For realz.  Not in this county.



I know of a place.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I know of a place.


Club Bluto...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Club Bluto...



Ha!  I haven't heard about joint in a while!


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Umm...we don't have places like that.  For realz.  Not in this county.





kwillia said:


> Club Bluto...





mAlice said:


> Ha!  I haven't heard about joint in a while!



We should go for a visit.


----------



## GURPS

http://forums.somd.com/threads/177287-Club-Bluto-Review


----------



## kwillia

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ebola only transfer via bodily fluids after symptoms exist.
> 
> There's really nothing to worry about folks.


Well, now.... this sounds very bodily fluidish to me.... Those that keep downplaying Ebolas potential to spread rapidly in the US are forgetting the violent vomiting and diarrhea are always part of the symptoms.  He did it on the ambulance too... do you think those cleaning this stuff up knew to do the clean-up as if it was Ebola? Doesn't seem likely.  And oh yeah, his children attended 4 different schools since all of this happened. Exposure area seems to keep growing and growing, huh?

Dallas Ebola Patient VOMITED WILDLY Outside Apartment On Way to Hospital
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...patient-vomited-wildly-outside-his-apartment/

Two days after he was sent home from a Dallas hospital, the man who is the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the United States was seen vomiting on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance.

“His whole family was screaming. He got outside and he was throwing up all over the place,” resident Mesud Osmanovic, 21, said on Wednesday, describing the chaotic scene before the man was admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital on Sunday where he is in serious condition.


----------



## mAlice

*ISIS Threat: We Will Infect U.S. With Ebola*

http://www.vocativ.com/world/isis-2...gn=October&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=outbrain



> Schaffner also believes it’s doubtful that an ISIS soldier could start an Ebola outbreak in the U.S. The most likely way to spread Ebola would be for an infected fighter to head to an emergency room without telling anyone he’s carrying the disease. That could potentially spread the virus to health care workers, Schaffner says, but even that scenario is far-fetched. Ebola symptoms can surface after just a couple days.* By the time a would-be martyr reached the U.S., he’d probably be too ill to make it past customs.* “Once the serious symptoms begin, the patient typically becomes too incapacitated and cannot go further,



Oh, really?


----------



## mAlice

The five biggest lies about Ebola being pushed by government and mass media

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html#ixzz3EzivfYub



> [Horowitz] confirmed the existence of an American Military-Medical-Industry that conducts biological weapons tests under the guise of administering vaccinations to control diseases and improve the health of "black Africans overseas"



In light of recent deaths from vaccines, this statement doesn't seem so far fetched.

As for the article (or any article), in it's entirety, take from you what you will.  Don't believe everything you read, but it doesn't hurt to consider some of the things in the article.


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> Same way HIV is so rampant over there.




HIV is generally spread by ####ing without protection.




The DON'T PANIC people are saying this virus is not contagious until symptoms are apparent.










So what you're saying is, that someone with fever, and blood coming from their eyes are horny enough to have sex... and there's someone out there who says, "Yeah, gonna get me some of that".


What's else you got?


----------



## mudpuddle

Hijinx said:


> I suppose that urging health officials to stop flights in from Africa and to quarantine those flying in from there would not be politically correct.
> 
> Can't help but think where we would be today had we quarantined those with AIDS. but that wasn't politically correct either.



I agree! Being politically correct carries more weight than the safety of people...this should be inexcusable!


----------



## Gilligan

Nothing to worry about here in the US, Barry told us. 

Meanwhile.. http://hotair.com/archives/2014/10/02/80-people-being-monitored-in-dallas-area-for-ebola/


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Toxick said:


> So what you're saying is, that someone with fever, and blood coming from their eyes are horny enough to have sex... and there's someone out there who says, "Yeah, gonna get me some of that".



No, that's not what I'm saying.


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> Nothing to worry about here in the US, Barry told us.
> 
> Meanwhile.. http://hotair.com/archives/2014/10/02/80-people-being-monitored-in-dallas-area-for-ebola/



...





> None of the 80 has been quarantined


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying.





It was a rhetorical question.

However, I really think you're downplaying the potential for disaster with this virus. I'm don't think it's time to incite panic, however if this thing were as hard to get as the downplayers would have us believe, Western Africa would not be in the condition it's in.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Toxick said:


> It was a rhetorical question.
> 
> However, I really think you're downplaying the potential for disaster with this virus. I'm don't think it's time to incite panic, however if this thing were as hard to get as the downplayers would have us believe, Western Africa would not be in the condition it's in.



I refuse to play into the media "epidemic" scare without any knowledge that it's been spread. 

The potential is there, sure, but I'm not about to go buy a hazmat suit based on potential.


----------



## migtig

The ebola virus will incubate for up to two weeks before symptoms begin to occur - so just think of all the infected people running around.  

From the way I understand it,  you may honestly just think you are coming down with the flu, long before you are bleeding from your eyeballs like a lot of people think.  So yes, I would presume it's very easy to transmit.

And transmission of body secretions aren't all about physcial contact either.  I sneeze or cough without completely covering my mouth.  Fluid particles escape.  The invisible virus enters the mucus membrane of your eyes.  Or the mucus membranes of your nose.  Boom.  You are infected.  That's not an "airborne" disease.  That is a disease spread through bodily secretions.


----------



## migtig

Chris0nllyn said:


> I refuse to play into the media "epidemic" scare without any knowledge that it's been spread.
> 
> The potential is there, sure, but I'm not about to go buy a hazmat suit based on potential.


You probably wouldn't be able to get one right now anyway.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

migtig said:


> You probably wouldn't be able to get one right now anyway.



Yea, the govt. is buying them all up. 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...vernment-order-160000-hazmat-suits-gives-clue


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> I refuse to play into the media "epidemic" scare without any knowledge that it's been spread.
> 
> The potential is there, sure, but I'm not about to go buy a hazmat suit based on potential.





HAH!

All I hear on the media is exactly what you've been saying.
"Nothing to worry about. Relax. Not contagious without symptoms. No spread without fluids"

I must be missing the panic inducing rhetoric.

Although if you deny that West Africa is in Full Fledged Epidemic mode, you're delusional.




I also am not getting fitted for my Biohazard Armor either. However, I am saying is that this call for laxity is flat out stupid and ignores facts and common sense, and does not seem to consider the mortality rate of this disease.

If I were to assign a Homeland Security Threat Level, I would place it firmly in the Yellow.
If it were to assign defense readiness, I would place us in DEFCON-3


----------



## b23hqb

My sister and her hubby, their two boys and one daughter with their families of young'uns' all live in the metroplex and they sure ain't relaxin'.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Toxick said:


> HAH!
> 
> All I hear on the media is exactly what you've been saying.
> "Nothing to worry about. Relax. Not contagious without symptoms. No spread without fluids"
> 
> I must be missing the panic inducing rhetoric.
> 
> Although if you deny that West Africa is in Full Fledged Epidemic mode, you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am not getting fitted for my Biohazard Armor either. However, I am saying is that this call for laxity is flat out stupid and ignores facts and common sense, and does not seem to consider the mortality rate of this disease.
> 
> If I were to assign a Homeland Security Threat Level, I would place it firmly in the Yellow.
> If it were to assign defense readiness, I would place us in DEFCON-3



You don't think constantly blasting on the TV that Ebola is here after months of blasting video clips and photos of Ebola patients in Africa will incite panic? It's exactly what we're seeing in this thread.

I won't deny it, but West Africa is much, much different than America and until I, personally see more signs of spreading, I won't start freaking out.


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> incite panic? It's exactly what we're seeing in this thread.



  No.  I don't see it in this thread.  I don't see it in the news.  Is this what you call panic?  Sharing news and thoughts?

Now, when the news says there is a second confirmed case of Ebola here, then I think we might start to see some panic.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> No.  I don't see it in this thread.  I don't see it in the news.  Is this what you call panic?  Sharing news and thoughts?
> 
> Now, when the news says there is a second confirmed case of Ebola here, then I think we might start to see some panic.



I agree with you.  I'm not in a panic mode, at all.  But it is a legitimate concern that could possibly turn really bad.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> I won't deny it, but West Africa is much, much different than America and until I, personally see more signs of spreading, I won't start freaking out.



You don't think that going from "observing 4 or 5 people he had contact with" to "tracking down more than 80 for observation" in the space of 24 hours isn't going to raise a few eyebrows at least? 

There will soon be additional cases....guaranteed.


----------



## RoseRed

Hopefully, it can be reduced to a manageable problem, like ISIS.


----------



## kwillia

Projectile vomit is fluid and it does generate contaminated airborne droplets and it does spatter and scatter upon landing and it does get smeared around by whomever is attempting to clean it up and it is a symptom that happens in the beginning before blood starts oozing from eyeballs.

Are you seriously going to tell me that those in that apartment complex where the Ebola guy was vomiting all over the grounds while they tried to load him into the ambulance have nothing to worry about?  And beyond that those that come in contact with those that came in contact with his projectile fluids have nothing to worry about? And that those that come in contact with those that came in contact have nothing to worry about? Well, I'd disagree.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> No.  I don't see it in this thread.  I don't see it in the news.  Is this what you call panic?  Sharing news and thoughts?
> 
> Now, when the news says there is a second confirmed case of Ebola here, then I think we might start to see some panic.



Sharing stories of "waking dead" and Ebola zombies is really helping.  

Second patient you say? http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/01/texas-ebola-patient/16525649/



Gilligan said:


> You don't think that going from "observing 4 or 5 people he had contact with" to "tracking down more than 80 for observation" in the space of 24 hours isn't going to raise a few eyebrows at least?
> 
> There will soon be additional cases....guaranteed.



The guy probably had contact with multiple people. From the flight over (he went through Dulles, BTW) to the initial hospital visit. Simply tracking down anyone who _may_ have had contact is simply covering all bases.

Can you imagine the outrage (and subsequent blaming of Obama, for some reason) if you found out they didn't cover their collective ass?



kwillia said:


> Projectile vomit is fluid and it does generate contaminated airborne droplets and it does spatter and scatter upon landing and it does get smeared around by whomever is attempting to clean it up and it is a symptom that happens in the beginning before blood starts oozing from eyeballs.
> 
> Are you seriously going to tell me that those in that apartment complex where the Ebola guy was vomiting all over the grounds while they tried to load him into the ambulance have nothing to worry about?  And beyond that those that come in contact with those that came in contact with his projectile fluids have nothing to worry about? And that those that come in contact with those that came in contact have nothing to worry about? Well, I'd disagree.



If Ebola can't be transmitted via air from coughing or sneezing, why would it be through vomit?



> But the first thing you should know is that it's not very contagious -- the virus isn't spread through the air via coughs or sneezes like the common cold. It's spread through frequent contact with bodily fluids and can be spread only by someone who is showing symptoms.





> Blood, sweat, feces, vomit, semen and spit. Basically any kind of fluid that comes from the body. People in West Africa are avoiding hugs and handshakes because the virus can be spread through the sweat on someone's hand.
> 
> The uninfected person would have to have a break in the skin of their hand that would allow entry of the virus, CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta says. But "we all have minor breaks in our skin. And there is a possibility that some of the virus can be transmitted that way."





> "This is not an airborne transmission," said Dr. Marty Cetron, director of the CDC's Division of Global Migration and Quarantine. "There needs to be direct contact frequently with body fluids or blood."



http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/30/health/how-ebola-spreads/index.html

I'll take my chances and agree with the CDC and the folks who study infectious diseases who say it's not cause for panic.


----------



## PJay

The family is asking why the shot has not been given. I can see how this will get ugly. Let the riots begin.


----------



## b23hqb

Homesick said:


> The family is asking why the shot has not been given. I can see how this will get ugly. Let the riots begin.



The family can ask all they want. Liberia wants to prosecute this guy for knowingly lying to authorities before he got on the flight, stating dude knew he had ebola.

France has now cancelled all flights to and from those countries. When will the US use transportation protocol - cancelling all flights to and from those countries -  in attempting to stem the spread beyond Liberal and Sierra Leone?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

b23hqb said:


> The family can ask all they want. Liberia wants to prosecute this guy for knowingly lying to authorities before he got on the flight, stating dude knew he had ebola.
> 
> France has now cancelled all flights to and from those countries. When will the US use transportation protocol - cancelling all flights to and from those countries -  in attempting to stem the spread beyond Liberal and Sierra Leone?



 And why in the hell are we sending our troops over there.  Talk about an incompetent leader in office.


----------



## mAlice

You guys know that someone is also being monitored in HI, right?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Can you imagine the outrage (and subsequent blaming of Obama, for some reason) if you found out they didn't cover their collective ass?

He can ban all flights from Liberia and Sierra Leone from entering the US.  Why hasn't he done it.  He doesn't mind wielding executive power on anything else.


----------



## mAlice

b23hqb said:


> Liberia wants to prosecute this guy for knowingly lying to authorities before he got on the flight, stating dude knew he had ebola.



Has anybody asked this guy what his religion is?


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> He can ban all flights from Liberia and Sierra Leone from entering the US.  Why hasn't he done it.  He doesn't mind wielding executive power on anything else.



That's a good question, but it may already be too late.  I guess we'll know within 3 weeks.


----------



## PJay

luvmygdaughters said:


> incompetent




Or on purpose? Sorry, but I have to wonder with all else going on


----------



## kwillia

Homesick said:


> The family is asking why the shot has not been given. I can see how this will get ugly. Let the riots begin.


It's my understanding that there were only 3 doses of the experimental drug and all three have been used. There is no medication in existence right now. None.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> It's my understanding that there were only 3 doses of the experimental drug and all three have been used. There is no medication in existence right now. None.



I bet they're jumping through hoops and azzholes to make one.


----------



## Midnightrider

mAlice said:


> Has anybody asked this guy what his religion is?



what does that matter?


----------



## mamatutu

luvmygdaughters said:


> Can you imagine the outrage (and subsequent blaming of Obama, for some reason) if you found out they didn't cover their collective ass?
> 
> He can ban all flights from Liberia and Sierra Leone from entering the US.  Why hasn't he done it.  He doesn't mind wielding executive power on anything else.



Obama is not clueless.  He is hell bent on damaging America as much as he can.  He wields his executive power accordingly on how it fits his agenda.  All the while, he knows he will be untouched by his decisions and live  happily ever after.


----------



## mAlice

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ng-by-flight-attendants-and-border-officials/


----------



## PJay

kwillia said:


> It's my understanding that there were only 3 doses of the experimental drug and all three have been used. There is no medication in existence right now. None.



Right. But, we've seen in the past some will refuse to believe that, especially when the numbers rise and people are dropping like flies


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Homesick said:


> Or on purpose? Sorry, but I have to wonder with all else going on



I would hate to think that he would be that hell bent on destroying this country, but, honestly, I wouldn't be surprised.  I think its a little coincidental that Holder is resigning also, too much of a spider web to try to sort through.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

mAlice said:


> You guys know that someone is also being monitored in HI, right?



Yep.  Just too damn scary


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Midnightrider said:


> what does that matter?



Muslim?


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> Yep.  Just too damn scary



Makes me wonder if the person in HI was on the same flight at some point, if he left the country, or if he caught it in HI (assuming s/he has it).


----------



## Christy

RoseRed said:


> I'm not in a panic mode, at all..



I am!  My ebola phobia runs deep. It tops parasites on my list of "really bad things that I do not want".  I should have never read that stupid book.


----------



## Midnightrider

luvmygdaughters said:


> Muslim?



and what if he is?

how about if he is a jew or a chrisitian?


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:


> Are you seriously going to tell me that those in that apartment complex where the Ebola guy was vomiting all over the grounds while they tried to load him into the ambulance have nothing to worry about?  And beyond that those that come in contact with those that came in contact with his projectile fluids have nothing to worry about? And that those that come in contact with those that came in contact have nothing to worry about? Well, I'd disagree.



Me too.


----------



## mAlice

So...does anyone know if this is a painful death?  The symptoms sound like the flu, with a stomach ache, until you start bleeding to death.  I don't think bleeding to death in and of itself would be painful, but I don't know.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:


> Me too.


Well, at least we know we can send Chris out to clean up the vomit should it make it's way to our area.
But I do need to ask... if you have blood squirting out your eyeballs am I allowed to pull the plug?


----------



## mAlice

*Ebola Patient's Family Ordered To Stay Inside After Trying t*

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/ebola-patients-family-ordered-stay-inside-leave/story?id=25912405


----------



## PJay

luvmygdaughters said:


> I would hate to think that he would be that hell bent on destroying this country, but, honestly, I wouldn't be surprised.  I think its a little coincidental that Holder is resigning also, too much of a spider web to try to sort through.




Well, the powers that be want us to be a third world country...getting closer and closer each day.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> The family can ask all they want. Liberia wants to prosecute this guy for knowingly lying to authorities before he got on the flight, stating dude knew he had ebola.
> 
> France has now cancelled all flights to and from those countries. When will the US use transportation protocol - cancelling all flights to and from those countries -  in attempting to stem the spread beyond Liberal and Sierra Leone?



The guy left Liberia with a 97* temperature. There's nothing that could have been done because he wasn't showing signs. It also means he couldn't have spread anything either.


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:


> But I do need to ask... if you have blood squirting out your eyeballs am I allowed to pull the plug?



YES!  Please do!  Also, if I get a dose of pinworms, you can unplug me then too.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> Well, at least we know we can send Chris out to clean up the vomit should it make it's way to our area.
> But I do need to ask... if you have blood squirting out your eyeballs am I allowed to pull the plug?



At least there won't be any traffic.


----------



## Christy

mAlice said:


> So...does anyone know if this is a painful death?  .


 

Yes, it is painful.  The lining of your intestines slough off and come out your behind.  I can't imagine that is pleasant.   According to the "The Hot Zone", it makes a ripping sound when that happens.


----------



## kom526

Chris0nllyn said:


> The guy left Liberia with a 97* temperature. There's nothing that could have been done because he wasn't showing signs. It also means he couldn't have spread anything either.



Actually he was asked if had come in contact with anyone who was infected. He answered no when leaving Liberia but upon further questioning athe the hospital in Dallas, he said yes he did help move an infected man.



> Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan answered "no" to questions about whether he had cared for an Ebola patient or touched the body of someone who had died in an area affected by Ebola, Binyah Kesselly, board chairman of the Liberia Airport Authority, told CNN. Duncan is hospitalized in Dallas, Texas.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/health/ebola-us/index.html


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> It also means he couldn't have spread anything either.



That's yet to be seen.

You're very positive about all this, and I really hope you're right.


----------



## mAlice

kom526 said:


> Actually he was asked if had come in contact with anyone who was infected. He answered no when leaving Liberia but upon further questioning athe the hospital in Dallas, he said yes he did help move an infected man.



Oh, that's right.  That's why I asked about his religion.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:


> Yes, it is painful.  The lining of your intestines slough off and come out your behind.  I can't imagine that is pleasant.   According to the "The Hot Zone", it makes a ripping sound when that happens.




Christy, that's fiction.


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> That's yet to be seen.
> 
> You're very positive about all this, and I really hope you're right.


Pssst.. have you read all his 'illegal drug' threads and what he's positive about in those?


----------



## Midnightrider

mAlice said:


> That's yet to be seen.
> 
> You're very positive about all this, and I really hope you're right.



pretty sure its the CDC saying that it cant be spread until symptoms emerge, not just chris. 

Beleive it or not they have been dealing with ebola in africa for a few years now. THis isn't a new unknown virus


----------



## Midnightrider

mAlice said:


> Oh, that's right.  That's why I asked about his religion.



again, what does his religion have to do with it?

please be specific


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Pssst.. have you read all his 'illegal drug' threads and what he's positive about in those?



No.  I don't follow that stuff.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> It's my understanding that there were only 3 doses of the experimental drug and all three have been used. There is no medication in existence right now. None.



I'll bet there is.  Just not for the general populous.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> Pssst.. have you read all his 'illegal drug' threads and what he's positive about in those?



I'm positive this whole war on drugs thing isn't working out. 

Make a joke of it if you wish, but I'm not pulling this info out of thin air. Don't believe me, or the CDC, I don't care.

Just make sure you stock on milk and TP.


----------



## kwillia

Midnightrider said:


> again, what does his religion have to do with it?
> 
> please be specific


Without speaking for her, I would believe the tie in to religion may very well be because of Islamic extremist promising to send Islamics that have been exposed to Ebola to America as human bio-weapons in the hopes of spreading Ebola in various locations.


----------



## Christy

mAlice said:


> Christy, that's fiction.



Uh, no it's not.  It's non-fiction.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-Terrifying-Origins/dp/0385479565


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Without speaking for her, I would believe the tie in to religion may very well be because of Islamic extremist promising to send Islamics that have been exposed to Ebola to America as human bio-weapons in the hopes of spreading Ebola in various locations.




Oh, yeah.  That would be it.  I have him on iggy :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:


> Uh, no it's not.  It's non-fiction.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-Terrifying-Origins/dp/0385479565




Seriously, I thought that was fiction.


----------



## mamatutu

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution:  Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest CDC....

"Two days after a man in Texas was diagnosed with Ebola, a Missouri doctor Thursday morning showed up at Atlanta’s Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport dressed in protective gear to protest what he called mismanagement of the crisis by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Dr. Gil Mobley checked in and cleared airport security wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, boots and a hooded white jumpsuit emblazoned on the back with the words, “CDC is lying!”

“If they’re not lying, they are grossly incompetent,” said Mobley, a microbiologist and emergency trauma physician from Springfield, Mo."

More:  http://www.ajc.com/news/news/doctor-boards-flight-in-ebola-protection-suit-to-p/nhZk8/


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> Yes, it is painful.  The lining of your intestines slough off and come out your behind.  I can't imagine that is pleasant.   According to the "The Hot Zone", it makes a ripping sound when that happens.



Sounds like too much Mexican food


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:


> Uh, no it's not.  It's non-fiction.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-Terrifying-Origins/dp/0385479565






> The bestselling landmark account of the first emergence of the Ebola virus. A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. The Hot Zone tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, The Hot Zone proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.



What am I missing?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kom526 said:


> Actually he was asked if had come in contact with anyone who was infected. He answered no when leaving Liberia but upon further questioning athe the hospital in Dallas, he said yes he did help move an infected man.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/health/ebola-us/index.html



He said no, but they don't know if he lied yet.



> If it's determined that U.S. Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan lied on his health screening questionnaire before leaving West Africa, the Liberia Airport Authority "will seek to prosecute," board chairman Binyah Kesselly told CNN on Thursday.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/health/ebola-us/index.html

The issue of travel restrictions was also mentioned in the article.



> "We cannot make the (Ebola) risk zero until the outbreak is controlled in West Africa," said Frieden. He went on to say that isolating West African countries completely through travel restrictions would make it more difficult to assist in controlling the outbreak, and would eventually put the United States at greater risk.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/health/ebola-us/index.html


----------



## kom526

Midnightrider said:


> again, what does his religion have to do with it?
> 
> please be specific





kwillia said:


> Without speaking for her, I would believe the tie in to religion may very well be because of Islamic extremist promising to send Islamics that have been exposed to Ebola to America as human bio-weapons in the hopes of spreading Ebola in various locations.



Executive Orders by Tom Clancy


----------



## PJay

Pete said:


> Sounds like too much Mexican food


----------



## Christy

mAlice said:


> Seriously, I thought that was fiction.



Nope, it's a good read, if you want to be terrified.


----------



## Hijinx

A person can be contaminated  in Africa on any given day.
That person can board a plane next day without a temperature or any outward sign of the disease.
Next day that person is in the United States His relatives kiss him at the airport and take him home for a nice meal. 
A couple of days later he goes to a hospital and is treated and released.
Next day he is puking his guts out all over the front yard, all over the ambulance, and probably at the hospital that released him the day before.

Full blown Ebola.

Now this is not speculation this is in fact what happened.
At the beginning of this thread I suggested quarantine and was called a stupid Mother ****er.

Well the cat is out of the bag . What is the Government doing to see that this does not happen again?
I don't know, Does anyone? 
There is a lot of BS going around about bodily fluids that have to be somehow involved so if we don't get involved with bodily fluids we are safe.
Isn't puke a bodily fluid. If you cough do you spray bodily fluids? Who cleaned the ambulance, and was the yard he puked in called a hazmat location?
They have a lot of people under watch now,but as far as I know not one is under quarantine.


----------



## PJay

A doctor was on the earlier saying CDC is telling untruths. He also said rubbing your eye after shaking someone's hand...your a goner. 

Who do you believe?


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> A doctor was on the earlier saying CDC is telling untruths. He also said rubbing your eye after shaking someone's hand...your a goner.
> 
> Who do you believe?



Yes, I saw him on Cavuto.  I posted (#145) an article about his public warning/protest at the Atlanta Airport regarding the CDC.


----------



## Gilligan

It's being handled magnificently....of course....  Remember, Barry, the SCOAMFotUS, said the risks of it coming here were minimal.

http://ace.mu.nu/archives/352227.php


----------



## mamatutu

Gilligan said:


> It's being handled magnificently....of course....  Remember, Barry, the SCOAMFotUS, said the risks of it coming here were minimal.
> 
> http://ace.mu.nu/archives/352227.php



I love the Ace website!  I never knew about it until you made me aware of it.  Thanks!


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> http://ace.mu.nu/archives/352227.php



They have basically been handed a death sentence. It could have bee handled better if the powers that be had prepared, instead of being delusional about it ever arriving in our corner of the world. I don't know how anyone can think, with world travel the way it is, that something like this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Midnightrider

kwillia said:


> Without speaking for her, I would believe the tie in to religion may very well be because of Islamic extremist promising to send Islamics that have been exposed to Ebola to America as human bio-weapons in the hopes of spreading Ebola in various locations.



Here is the thing. Even if you assume he is Muslim that doesn't mean he came here with ill intent. The vast majority of Muslims are not extremists.

How about instead of persecuting a sick person because of their religion you, or malice, put up some evidence of this ISIS conspiracy.


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> A doctor was on the earlier saying CDC is telling untruths. He also said rubbing your eye after shaking someone's hand...your a goner.
> 
> Who do you believe?



That's exactly what the CDC says too


> When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with
> •blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, feces, vomit, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
> •objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
> •infected animals
> •Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.


Eyes are mucous membranes.....


----------



## mamatutu

Midnightrider said:


> Here is the thing. Even if you assume he is Muslim that doesn't mean he came here with ill intent. The vast majority of Muslims are not extremists.
> 
> How about instead of persecuting a sick person because of their religion you, or malice, put up some evidence of this ISIS conspiracy.



Yes, the conspiracy theory is a long shot, but this could be a twist on biological warfare. I think that Americans have become so complacent, and assume they are safe that it doesn't take much to cause panic, or alternate thinking. We have seen some pretty bizarre scenarios in recent years, so anything is possible. Let us just hope this virus does not become rampant in America. Prayers are in order.


----------



## GWguy

And apparently now an NBC cameraman in Liberia has contracted ebola.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

b23hqb said:


> France has now cancelled all flights to and from those countries. When will the US use transportation protocol - cancelling all flights to and from those countries -  in attempting to stem the spread beyond Liberal and Sierra Leone?



Um. Because canceling all flights to and from those countries won't do a damn bit of good? You do realize that there probably aren't all that many non-stop flights between U.S. cities and Liberia and Sierra Leone, etc., yes? Most often, there are connecting flights in other cities, and you are going to need to shutdown global airspace if you intend on closing off that vector. It's a very complex problem.


----------



## mAlice

Has anyone seen an update on how this guy is doing?  Everything is being talked about, except how he's progressing.  Getting better?  Getting worse?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> Has anyone seen an update on how this guy is doing?  Everything is being talked about, except how he's progressing.  Getting better?  Getting worse?



Last I read he was upgraded from critical to serious condition.


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> Last I read he was upgraded from critical to serious condition.




Well, that's good news for him.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> And apparently now an NBC cameraman in Liberia has contracted ebola.



Well, he could go to Syria for his next assignment and get that taken care of....


----------



## mAlice

This guy's gonna' be a pariah after he recovers.  He may never find a job in this country again.


----------



## mAlice

And if Texas wasn't close enough:  http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/266978...-symptoms-that-could-be-associated-with-ebola


----------



## luvmygdaughters

mAlice said:


> And if Texas wasn't close enough:  http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/266978...-symptoms-that-could-be-associated-with-ebola



Oh Lovely...what the hell are these people doing traveling to and from Africa.  Don't they read newspapers or listen to the news.  Sorry, if you want to go to Africa, you will be kept in quarantine for 1 month before returning to the USA.


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> Oh Lovely...what the hell are these people doing traveling to and from Africa.  Don't they read newspapers or listen to the news.  Sorry, if you want to go to Africa, you will be kept in quarantine for 1 month before returning to the USA.



This is a little too close to home for me.  All plans cancelled that involve large crowds of people until further notice.  I don't even wanna' leave my house at this point.


----------



## Bay_Kat

My e-mail inbox is getting filled with super cheap cruises, coincidence?  

And by the way (I didn't see it mentioned here), the guy did stop at Dulles before going to Dallas.


----------



## mAlice

Bay_Kat said:


> My e-mail inbox is getting filled with super cheap cruises, coincidence?
> 
> And by the way (I didn't see it mentioned here), the guy did stop at Dulles before going to Dallas.



Yes, he did.  That has me wondering how the guy in the DC hospital was exposed.  Was it on the plane, or in Africa?  How many people has he exposed. How many people that he exposed have a reason to come to southern MD?  Call me paranoid.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> My e-mail inbox is getting filled with super cheap cruises, coincidence?
> 
> And by the way (I didn't see it mentioned here), the guy did stop at Dulles before going to Dallas.



After all the super flu bugs that have affected some cruise lines, I have no desire to go on one.  Especially now.


----------



## mAlice

*Funny*

In the fox news thread on FB 



> Well wouldn't you say that it partially is his fault? He should've stopped this! And I voted for him twice and hate myself for it. Change? Yeah, we're seeing the change now.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> In the fox news thread on FB



:snort:


----------



## mAlice

Another person says



> From what I understand about viruses and diseases from my biology, a &p, medical classes each time a virus has an outbreak it mutate. Ebola is a RNA virus. RNA viruses have s high mutation rate because they lack the ability to proof reading this the genetic sequencing. It changes with each new host making it hard to come up with a vaccine


----------



## Toxick

Looks like someone else ran into a dying Ebola victim and thought it would be a good idea to gargle with the patient's vomit before returning home to America.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/03/health/ebola-us/


----------



## GWguy

mAlice said:


> Another person says



Yes, that was mentioned on the news a day or two ago.  It mutates frequently, which is why it's so hard to get anti-treatments.  They said this virus is different than one a year ago.


----------



## LJ1999

RoseRed said:


> After all the super flu bugs that have affected some cruise lines, I have no desire to go on one.  Especially now.



Stop it - I leave on a cruise in 13 days!


----------



## mAlice

GWguy said:


> Yes, that was mentioned on the news a day or two ago.  It mutates frequently, which is why it's so hard to get anti-treatments.  They said this virus is different than one a year ago.



That statement seems to make it's rounds.  I've read it several times, here and there.


----------



## mAlice

LJ1999 said:


> Stop it - I leave on a cruise in 13 days!




Don't forget your hospital mask.


----------



## LJ1999

I know.  Luckily no need to fly.


----------



## RoseRed

LJ1999 said:


> Stop it - I leave on a cruise in 13 days!





mAlice said:


> Don't forget your hospital mask.



Clorox and lysol.


----------



## LJ1999

RoseRed said:


> Clorox and lysol.



I know.  I'm REALLY trying not to let all of this get me freaked out before I go.  I REALLY need a vacation.


----------



## GregV814

they are here...you've got Liberty Bacon the New Hampshire hermapodyte, Tommy Joseph  to name a few...


----------



## GregV814

Like AIDS,,,,move along, nothing to see here....wow, you are one crazy woman..


----------



## RoseRed

GregV814 said:


> Like AIDS,,,,move along, nothing to see here....wow, you are one crazy woman..



To whom are you referring?


----------



## migtig

Screen shot from the Dallas news and my friend's comments

Watching the local DFW news and it shows this dude cleaning up the vomit from the Ebola patient.... I'm not freaking out and putting my family in quarantine but I did see Outbreak so my thoughts on this.... 
1. Hazmat suit? Gloves? Goggles? I'm not cleaning up Ebola vomit with a spray washer without some kind of PPE.
2. It sat there for FIVE days before you cleaned it up?
3. That chick in her flip flops is about to walk in the water runoff....
4. Couldn't you have vacuumed it... up instead of spraying it with water? 

Those are just my thoughts while watching.....


----------



## Larry Gude

migtig said:


> Screen shot from the Dallas news and my friend's comments
> 
> Watching the local DFW news and it shows this dude cleaning up the vomit from the Ebola patient.... I'm not freaking out and putting my family in quarantine but I did see Outbreak so my thoughts on this....
> 1. Hazmat suit? Gloves? Goggles? I'm not cleaning up Ebola vomit with a spray washer without some kind of PPE.
> 2. It sat there for FIVE days before you cleaned it up?
> 3. That chick in her flip flops is about to walk in the water runoff....
> 4. Couldn't you have vacuumed it... up instead of spraying it with water?
> 
> Those are just my thoughts while watching.....




Virus is not going to live in a pile of puke on the ground for very long.


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:


> Screen shot from the Dallas news and my friend's comments
> 
> Watching the local DFW news and it shows this dude cleaning up the vomit from the Ebola patient.... I'm not freaking out and putting my family in quarantine but I did see Outbreak so my thoughts on this....
> 1. Hazmat suit? Gloves? Goggles? I'm not cleaning up Ebola vomit with a spray washer without some kind of PPE.
> 2. It sat there for FIVE days before you cleaned it up?
> 3. That chick in her flip flops is about to walk in the water runoff....
> 4. Couldn't you have vacuumed it... up instead of spraying it with water?
> 
> Those are just my thoughts while watching.....



Did that just run off into the storm drain?


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Did that just run off into the storm drain?



Yeah. That's not a problem. It's dead. Gone. Finished. Kaput. Nyet. Nein.


----------



## glhs837

Larry Gude said:


> Yeah. That's not a problem. It's dead. Gone. Finished. Kaput. Nyet. Nein.



That would be true of say the HIV, but how much do you know about the robustness of the 'bola? Last I saw, it was said to be able to survive on "surfaces" for a few hours to a few days, depending on conditions, one of which was sunlight.


----------



## Larry Gude

glhs837 said:


> That would be true of say the HIV, but how much do you know about the robustness of the 'bola? Last I saw, it was said to be able to survive on "surfaces" for a few hours to a few days, depending on conditions, one of which was sunlight.



I know this much; you don't get it from a pile of puke on the ground unless you go lap that stuff up before it starts to cool. 

It's a nasty thing. It's just no some zombie thing where you are doomed by looking at it. Or even touching it.


----------



## migtig

I just was told a case of ebola was confirmed at a hospital in Cobb County GA, but I can't find any news on it.


----------



## kwillia

migtig said:


> I just was told a case of ebola was confirmed at a hospital in Cobb County GA, but I can't find any news on it.



http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/dui-suspect-ga-jail-tested-ebola-article-1.1962370

DUI suspect in Georgia jail being tested for Ebola after developing fever: report
The Cobb County Jail stopped accepting new inmates Friday after the suspect developed a fever and revealed he recently traveled to Africa. The number of Americans reporting Ebola-like symptoms has ballooned in recent days, especially after the U.S. diagnosed its first case of the virus Tuesday.


----------



## glhs837

Larry Gude said:


> I know this much; you don't get it from a pile of puke on the ground unless you go lap that stuff up before it starts to cool.
> 
> It's a nasty thing. It's just no some zombie thing where you are doomed by looking at it. Or even touching it.



Live and learn, Larry. Bolding mine

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/qas.html



> "What does “direct contact” mean?
> Direct contact means that body fluids (blood, saliva, mucus, vomit, urine, or feces) from an infected person (alive or dead) have touched someone’s eyes, nose, or mouth or an *open cut, wound, or abrasion*.
> 
> How long does Ebola live outside the body?
> Ebola is killed with hospital-grade disinfectants (such as household bleach). Ebola on dried on surfaces such as doorknobs and countertops can survive for several hours; however, *virus in body fluids (such as blood) can survive up to several days at room temperature*.



So, vomit a few days old, that lady with flip flops has one of the above on her foot, there goes another vector.


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/dui-suspect-ga-jail-tested-ebola-article-1.1962370
> 
> DUI suspect in Georgia jail being tested for Ebola after developing fever: report
> The Cobb County Jail stopped accepting new inmates Friday after the suspect developed a fever and revealed he recently traveled to Africa. The number of Americans reporting Ebola-like symptoms has ballooned in recent days, especially after the U.S. diagnosed its first case of the virus Tuesday.



Hmm, he just came from Africa, not good.  The one in Hawaii was a false alarm.


----------



## migtig

A report out of TX 

A report out of Hawaii 

A report out of DC 

A report out of GA 

So a lot of people left Africa on the same day to go to various states in our union is just a coincidence, right?  


I have a question on stopping flights - Obama stopped flights to and from Israel.  Britian stopped them from the infected third world countries.  So did Air France.  So can someone explain why we can't stop flights from infected countries, but can from Israel?  Totally not getting it.


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:


> A report out of TX
> 
> A report out of Hawaii
> 
> A report out of DC
> 
> A report out of GA
> 
> So a lot of people left Africa on the same day to go to various states in our union is just a coincidence, right?
> 
> 
> I have a question on stopping flights - Obama stopped flights to and from Israel.  Britian stopped them from the infected third world countries.  So did Air France.  So can someone explain why we can't stop flights from infected countries, but can from Israel?  Totally not getting it.



Because we don't want to create mass hysteria.


----------



## migtig

Bay_Kat said:


> The one in Hawaii was a false alarm.


Good to know.

So maybe everybody just thinks they are sick and aren't.



mAlice said:


> Because we don't want to create mass hysteria.


Okay, as good of a reason as any other I guess.    But it does not seem logical.


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:


> A report out of TX
> 
> A report out of Hawaii
> 
> A report out of DC
> 
> A report out of GA
> 
> So a lot of people left Africa on the same day to go to various states in our union is just a coincidence, right?
> 
> 
> I have a question on stopping flights - Obama stopped flights to and from Israel.  Britian stopped them from the infected third world countries.  So did Air France.  So can someone explain why we can't stop flights from infected countries, but can from Israel?  Totally not getting it.



do we even have direct flights from liberia?


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:


> Okay, as good of a reason as any other I guess.    But it does not seem logical.



OR, the airlines will lose so much money that the gubmint will have to bail them out again


----------



## Bay_Kat

Midnightrider said:


> do we even have direct flights from liberia?



You do have a good point because this guy flew to Brussels, then to Dulles then to Dallas.


----------



## Larry Gude

glhs837 said:


> Live and learn, Larry. Bolding mine
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/qas.html
> 
> 
> 
> So, vomit a few days old, that lady with flip flops has one of the above on her foot, there goes another vector.



Spread the fear. CAN at room temp. Not in the dirt, over night. Look at Liberia and consider how many of those 4.2 million are IMMUNE from it. 

It's dangerous. It's nasty. There will be a bunch of cases. Maybe even 100 or more in the US. It is not the end of the world. 

In the mean time, generic, boring old mutating flu will kill something like 150 people today, 350 will die today of accidents, about 110 suicides (some, no doubt, people freaking out over eboli LOL) 350 will be taken by strokes and cancer will take another 1,500. Today. And yesterday and tomorrow. 


Now, back to our regularly scheduled terror....after a word from our sponsors; "Are you feeling stressed? Worries pressing down on you? Need a get away! Right now we have special, 2 room ocean front villas at $50 a night for 4, includes airfare to beautiful Liberia, one of the best kept secrets in the vacation world!"


----------



## migtig

mAlice said:


> OR, the airlines will lose so much money that the gubmint will have to bail them out again



I think you hit the mark.

I just read this article that pretty much says - we (US) have to keep the airlines open because we have to go treat ebola in Africa.  Which still is an oooookkkkaayy, to me.  But then when you read more of the article it talks about world economy and how we have to keep things moving for the sake of the economy.  

I think that's why.  The US government doesn't want an immediate financial collapse in any country, because that could trigger our economic collapse as well.

Sorry - here's the article
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ts-to-travelers-from-ebola-ravaged-countries/


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> You do have a good point because this guy flew to Brussels, then to Dulles then to Dallas.



Brussells is gonna die, too??????????  And what of all their...sprouts??????  The are so young and have so much life ahead of them!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Because we don't want to create mass hysteria.



The hell you say!!!


[video=youtube;ZmTcgTLy_Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmTcgTLy_Ns[/video]


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> Brussells is gonna die, too??????????  And what of all their...sprouts??????  The are so young and have so much life ahead of them!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Interesting, I saw Geraldo on TV this morning and he said these people that know they are or are going to be infected will probably do anything to get into the US for the best treatment, lie, cheat steal, etc.  This means they aren't going to say a word about being exposed when they get on a plane.  I expect many more to come, it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## stgislander

Hmmm... I wonder if I can use Ebola as an excuse to get out of flying down to Pascagoula, MS later this month?


----------



## Larry Gude

stgislander said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if I can use Ebola as an excuse to get out of flying down to Pascagoula, MS later this month?



Not now....


----------



## migtig

Midnightrider said:


> do we even have direct flights from liberia?



You raised a good question, so I had to do a search.  It appears we do.  

A map at the bottom of this article shows countries with direct flights.

http://blogs.reuters.com/data-dive/2014/10/01/how-much-should-you-freak-out-about-ebola/


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if I can use Ebola as an excuse to get out of flying down to Pascagoula, MS later this month?



You could try.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Interesting, I saw *Geraldo *on TV this morning and he said these people that know they are or are going to be infected will probably do anything to get into the US for the best treatment, lie, cheat steal, etc.  This means they aren't going to say a word about being exposed when they get on a plane.  I expect many more to come, it's the nature of the beast.



I can not take him seriously.  Remember Al Capone's basement (or whatever it was)?


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> Interesting, I saw Geraldo on TV this morning and he said these people that know they are or are going to be infected will probably do anything to get into the US for the best treatment, lie, cheat steal, etc.  This means they aren't going to say a word about being exposed when they get on a plane.  I expect many more to come, it's the nature of the beast.



Yup!   People will be washing up on Miami beaches for the next couple months on inner tubes and then Janet Reno will send in armed men to make them go back to Cuba...wait...that's not it...


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I can not take him seriously.  Remember Al Capone's basement (or whatever it was)?



His safe!!!!!!!!!  Admit it. You sat there for two months, just waiting to see what was in...Al Capone's....safe..


EBOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Larry Gude said:


> His safe!!!!!!!!!  Admit it. You sat there for two months, just waiting to see what was in...Al Capone's....safe..
> 
> 
> EBOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

I never could stand him, but it sounded like something that could happen.  Doubt many can afford the flight though, but if they have family here that pays for the flight.  I'll stop now.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> His safe!!!!!!!!!  Admit it. You sat there for two months, just waiting to see what was in...Al Capone's....safe..
> 
> 
> EBOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!





I did watch.  I was still living in CA and did call my sister, here in MD, and told her not to bother watching it.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I did watch.  I was still living in CA and did call my sister, here in MD, and told her not to bother watching it.



Blondes.


See, the way it works is, it was already on here and then, 3 hours later, the TV signals make it to the West coast, see, and then....


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> I never could stand him, but it sounded like something that could happen.  Doubt many can afford the flight though, but if they have family here that pays for the flight.  I'll stop now.



they aren't letting people with symptoms leave the effected countries by air. So they woul dhave to fly here with the expectation that they were going to develop ebola. I doubt many would be able to pull it off, but who would blame them? we just transported 3 americans back here and cured them.


----------



## Lurk

LibertyBeacon said:


> View attachment 104749



Finally, a Bacon selfie!


----------



## PJay

Midnightrider said:


> they aren't letting people with symptoms leave the effected countries by air. So they woul dhave to fly here with the expectation that they were going to develop ebola. I doubt many would be able to pull it off, but who would blame them? we just transported 3 americans back here and cured them.



yes and they are white. The blacks have already said the whites made ebola to kill them. How long will it be before the blacks here start going nuts?


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> yes and they were white. The blacks have already said the whites made ebola to kill them. How long will it be before the blacks here start going nuts?



go race bait somewhere else


----------



## Bay_Kat

And here we go. 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/10/03/could-ebola-virus-become-bioterrorist-threat/


----------



## PJay

Midnightrider said:


> go race bait somewhere else




Not my intent. Stating fact. This is going to get uglier than just the virus itself. I believe planned. October surprise?


----------



## mamatutu

Midnightrider said:


> go race bait somewhere else


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> Not my intent. Stating fact. This is going to get uglier than just the virus itself. I believe planned. October surprise?



nope, you are just race baiting. you haven't stated any facts


----------



## PJay

mamatutu said:


>




Shove your thumb up your azz.


----------



## Lurk

Chris0nllyn said:


> You don't think constantly blasting on the TV that Ebola is here after months of blasting video clips and photos of Ebola patients in Africa will incite panic? It's exactly what we're seeing in this thread.
> 
> I won't deny it, but West Africa is much, much different than America and until I, personally see more signs of spreading, I won't start freaking out.



So to sum everything up, in your opinion Ebola is the JV of infectious diseases.  You and Barry really have a way of reassuring the American public.


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> CAN at room temp. *Not in the dirt, over night*.



How cold do you think it got overnight?  I'm thinking these temps are "room temp", certainly not cold enough to kill a virus.


----------



## glhs837

Larry Gude said:


> Spread the fear. CAN at room temp. Not in the dirt, over night. Look at Liberia and consider how many of those 4.2 million are IMMUNE from it.
> 
> It's dangerous. It's nasty. There will be a bunch of cases. Maybe even 100 or more in the US. It is not the end of the world.
> 
> In the mean time, generic, boring old mutating flu will kill something like 150 people today, 350 will die today of accidents, about 110 suicides (some, no doubt, people freaking out over eboli LOL) 350 will be taken by strokes and cancer will take another 1,500. Today. And yesterday and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled terror....after a word from our sponsors; "Are you feeling stressed? Worries pressing down on you? Need a get away! Right now we have special, 2 room ocean front villas at $50 a night for 4, includes airfare to beautiful Liberia, one of the best kept secrets in the vacation world!"



Not fear, just facts. You stated that for suree there could be no live virus in the effluvia from patient zero there, I simply pointed out there could be. Not my opinion, but factual statements from the CDC. 



Larry Gude said:


> Yeah. That's not a problem. It's dead. Gone. Finished. Kaput. Nyet. Nein.



So it could very well have been alive. I dont believe in blind, or even sighted panic, but I do believe in having factual information about the threat.


----------



## PJay

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/10/02/farrakhan-claims-ebola-invented-to-kill-off-blacks/

O's pastor Rev Wright is speaking the same BS. Look it up. They claimed the same about HIV.

Divide and Conquer continues.







Homesick said:


> yes and they are white. The blacks have already said the whites made ebola to kill them. How long will it be before the blacks here start going nuts?


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/10/02/farrakhan-claims-ebola-invented-to-kill-off-blacks/
> 
> O's pastor Rev Wright is speaking the same BS. Look it up. They claimed the same about HIV.
> 
> Divide and Conquer continues.


You and Farrakhan make great company, a couple of race baiting tools


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> You do have a good point because this guy flew to Brussels, then to Dulles then to Dallas.



When someone comes to the U.S. through several (or only one) connecting flights, the electronic itinerary will tell where they started their flights.


----------



## Lurk

How is it nobody has posted there is a second, potential case in the D.C. area?  Not only the case at Howard University Hospital but Shady Grove hospital now has a potential Ebola case in house.  Time to air out the panic and terror outfits (which we haven't worn in over two years now).


----------



## GWguy

I just flea-bombed the house.  That should take care of that pesky ebola.  I be good.


----------



## Gilligan

Lurk said:


> How is it nobody has posted there is a second, potential case in the D.C. area?  Not only the case at Howard University Hospital but Shady Grove hospital now has a potential Ebola case in house.  Time to air out the panic and terror outfits (which we haven't worn in over two years now).




Because it's obviously bogus. Barry tole us flat out last week that de Ebola no come here..mos likely.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/10/03/d-c-hospital-evaluating-patient-who-has-ebola-like-symptoms/


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> Because it's obviously bogus. Barry tole us flat out last week that de Ebola no come here..mos likely.
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/10/03/d-c-hospital-evaluating-patient-who-has-ebola-like-symptoms/




So, Barry, like Chris, believes Ebola is only J.V.?


----------



## Gilligan

Lurk said:


> So, Barry, like Chris, believes Ebola is only J.V.?



There is tee time to worry about....what?..are ya new??


----------



## NextJen

Can we still use the plastic and duct tape they had us stock up on several years back?


----------



## mamatutu

Another take on the Ebola outbreak.  Just putting it out there.  Who knows what to believe...

The five biggest lies about Ebola being pushed by government and mass media.....

(NaturalNews) "All the disinformation being spread about Ebola by the U.S. government and the complicit mass media will unfortunately make the Ebola pandemic far worse. That's because the public isn't being told the truth about how Ebola spreads and how individuals can help prevent transmission of the disease.

At every level of media and government, protecting the financial interests of drug companies appears to be far more important than protecting public health. So people aren't told the truth about how Ebola spreads and how they can increase their ability to survive a global pandemic.

Here are five of the biggest lies being spread about Ebola right now. Once you've reviewed the lies, learn the truth at www.BioDefense.com

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html#ixzz3F7iInw4y


Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html#ixzz3F7hwryZb


http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html


----------



## Bay_Kat

This is interesting....

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/03/health/ebola-tobacco-plant/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Amused_despair

after researching the numbers for deaths from abortions compared to other causes a few days ago for a post in another thread, I would guess that in the end in 2014 and 2015 there will be far more Americans dying of heart disease and cancer than from ebola.  If ebola can overtake accidents, traffic fatalities or kidney disease I will be amazed.  The disease has up until now been in third world countries with very poor medical facilities and cultures that do not seem to understand how diseases spread.  Treating the symptoms in a modern hospital setting will probably increase the odds of survival.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Just saw on TV that there are two possible cases in the DC area, one at Shady Grover and one at Howard University.  Both patients are ill and have been to Africa recently.


----------



## Gilligan

Nothing to worry about. Barry's got this. Like in Iraq...or Syria...or Yemen...or Libya.....or Iran...or Venezuela..or....


----------



## mamatutu

NextJen said:


> Can we still use the plastic and duct tape they had us stock up on several years back?


----------



## Lurk

NextJen said:


> Can we still use the plastic and duct tape they had us stock up on several years back?



As long as you use it to make airtight the mucous membranes in your eyes, nose and mouth.  That means making sure the tape is real tight around your neck to secure the plastic you drape over your head.


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> Just saw on TV that there are two possible cases in the DC area, one at Shady Grover and one at Howard University.  Both patients are ill and have been to Africa recently.



The case in Shady Grove turned out to be Malaria according to the late news last night.


----------



## Bay_Kat




----------



## PeoplesElbow

A couple years ago I remember seeing someone on the metro and thinking wtf do they have?  I went to the other end of the car.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


>



"I just read about this in the paper yesterday, and rest assured - I'm with you. By the way, Michelle pick out the color of my suit this morning!"


----------



## Bay_Kat

So yesterday I saw an interview with his half brother who said the patient was doing great, now today there is this.



> U.S. Ebola patient worsens
> 
> Dallas (CNN) -- Thomas Eric Duncan, the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the United States, is now in critical condition, a Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital spokeswoman said Saturday.
> 
> The Liberian man had previously been listed as being in serious condition. Hospital spokeswoman Candace White offered no new details other than his condition


.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> So yesterday I saw an interview with his half brother who said the patient was doing great, now today there is this.
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


He's got Ebola and we apparently don't have any more of the remedy. Don't be too surprised if the guy dies. That won't make the 'outbreak' any worse.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Yep and now there is this... 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/us/new-york-flight-sick-passenger/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

So there will be more coming in now and live or die, who is paying for their hospitalization?


----------



## Lurk

And here's an African American who agrees with my earlier observation that the West (READ: Obama) spent too much time playing golf and allowed this to get totally out of hand.


----------



## mAlice

I'm still waiting for the ball to drop. Incubation period, up to 21 days, and it continually mutates. How many people did he expose to it when he ran out for some ibuprofen or NyQuil.  And how many of those people will think its allergies or a bad cold, because they refuse to believe it could happen to them. I'll breathe a sigh of release if there are no new cases in the next month...until the next one slips in.


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> Yep and now there is this...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/us/new-york-flight-sick-passenger/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
> 
> So there will be more coming in now and live or die, who is paying for their hospitalization?


:totalfreakout:

Someone threw up on a plane, Close the borders!!!!!

Did you get to the part where it wasn't Ebola?


----------



## GregV814

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ebola only transfer via bodily fluids after symptoms exist.
> 
> There's really nothing to worry about folks.



Yeah, thats right   like AIDS
...nothing to see here folks...move on..


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> I'm still waiting for the ball to drop. Incubation period, up to 21 days, and it continually mutates. How many people did he expose to it when he ran out for some ibuprofen or NyQuil.  And how many of those people will think its allergies or a bad cold, because they refuse to believe it could happen to them. I'll breathe a sigh of release if there are no new cases in the next month...until the next one slips in.



Why wait? There will be more cases. There just won't be very many.


----------



## Amused_despair

According to a CNN report the number of Ebola cases in Liberia,  Guinea,  and Sierra Leone were 964 as of July 12, with 603 deaths.  The total population of those 3 countries in 2013 according to Google was 22.136 million.  603 divided by 22,136,000.  Roughly  .0027241%.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Amused_despair said:


> According to a CNN report the number of Ebola cases in Liberia,  Guinea,  and Sierra Leone were 964 as of July 12, with 603 deaths.  The total population of those 3 countries in 2013 according to Google was 22.136 million.  603 divided by 22,136,000.  Roughly  .0027241%.



These numbers are different.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...-africa-ebola-epidemic-reaches-2630-says-who/


----------



## Amused_despair

Let me do 2,630 divided by 22,136,000 real quick. 0.01188%.  Yep. Panic time.


----------



## Larry Gude

I have two awesome spoofs cooking in my mind;

One, something playing off of sodas; THE weight loiss diet soda, E B cola!!!! (or EBcola?) Ebola Cola????? 


And the other working off of Lola, E B O L A, 'ola....  "


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> I have two awesome spoofs cooking in my mind;
> 
> One, something playing off of sodas; THE weight loiss diet soda, E B cola!!!! (or EBcola?) Ebola Cola?????
> 
> 
> And the other working off of Lola, E B O L A, 'ola....  "



Awesome.....does not begin to cover it.


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> Awesome.....does not begin to cover it.



Sarcasm is hurtful you know....


----------



## b23hqb

One case in Miami and one in Sarasota (my neck of the woods) both resulted negative, but caused two hospital units to go into quarantine status.

http://outbreaknewstoday.com/florid...onfirmed-cases-of-ebola-gov-rick-scott-33087/


----------



## mAlice

So, no update on Ebola Man?  I haven't seen anything on his condition, or if he's even still alive.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> Sarcasm is hurtful you know....



Maybe I was being sincere.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> So, no update on Ebola Man?  I haven't seen anything on his condition, or if he's even still alive.



He's been downgraded now to critical condition.


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> He's been downgraded now to critical condition.



That was a few days ago.


----------



## PJay

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...c8b2ac-4cc7-11e4-8c24-487e92bc997b_story.html



Fighting to survive yesterday. Nothing new today so far.


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...c8b2ac-4cc7-11e4-8c24-487e92bc997b_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting to survive yesterday. Nothing new today so far.



thanks.


----------



## Bay_Kat

It's Spain, but it's the first case not contracted in Africa.  



> (CNN) -- A nurse's assistant in Spain is the first person known to have contracted Ebola outside of Africa in the current outbreak.
> 
> Spanish Health Minister Ana Mato announced Monday that a test confirmed the assistant has the virus.
> 
> The woman helped treat a Spanish missionary and a Spanish priest, both of whom had contracted Ebola in West Africa.
> 
> Both died after returning to Spain.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/06/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GWguy

Homesick said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...c8b2ac-4cc7-11e4-8c24-487e92bc997b_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting to survive yesterday. Nothing new today so far.



Kidneys shutting down.


----------



## mAlice

GWguy said:


> Kidneys shutting down.



Really? I heard on the radio earlier that they were going to try an experimental drug. Maybe they should have considered that earlier.


----------



## Monello

mAlice said:


> I bet they're jumping through hoops and azzholes to make one.



I hope the ingredients don't include baby seals +/or whales.


----------



## mamatutu

I am not buying into this Ebola scare just yet.  Anything is used to distract from Obama's lack of leadership, and all his bad decisions.  I am more concerned about the triplet that died recently in NJ (like overnight) of ed virus 68.  Everyone is so concerned about what is coming from Africa through air flight.  What about what is coming through our southern border?


----------



## GWguy

mAlice said:


> Really? I heard on the radio earlier that they were going to try an experimental drug. Maybe they should have considered that earlier.



http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-ebola-patient-gets-experimental-drug-n219566

I also remember now (this getting old is for the birds....) that he was on a ventilator.


----------



## mAlice

GWguy said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-ebola-patient-gets-experimental-drug-n219566
> 
> I also remember now (this getting old is for the birds....) that he was on a ventilator.



Heard on the radio on the way to work this morning that he is "critical, but stable".  I hope he makes it, but I don't think that it will be indicative of whether the medication works or not.  If he makes it, it could just be because he's being taken care of.  Oxygen and fluids may play a big part in helping the system to beat it.


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> Heard on the radio on the way to work this morning that he is "critical, but stable".  I hope he makes it, but I don't think that it will be indicative of whether the medication works or not.  If he makes it, it could just be because he's being taken care of.  Oxygen and fluids may play a big part in helping the system to beat it.



How much is that costing? And if he lives, the cost of his recovery and recuperation, then to be jailed and prosecuted here, then sent back to Liberia to be prosecuted there for knowingly leaving there after lying to health officials there about his exposure to ebola, well..... 

If he lives, we learned a  bit more on possibly how to treat victims. If he dies, oh, well.


----------



## Lurk

b23hqb said:


> How much is that costing? And if he lives, the cost of his recovery and recuperation, then to be jailed and prosecuted here, then sent back to Liberia to be prosecuted there for knowingly leaving there after lying to health officials there about his exposure to ebola, well.....
> 
> If he lives, we learned a  bit more on possibly how to treat victims. If he dies, oh, well.



Why would any jurisdiction in the U.S. prosecute this guy?


----------



## b23hqb

Lurk said:


> Why would any jurisdiction in the U.S. prosecute this guy?



Heard on one of the news channels late last week that authorities in Dallas DA office were considering prosecuting Duncan for lying to the hospital on his first visit, knowing bringing a deadly disease into the community.

http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews....exploring-charges-against-ebola-patient.html/

"*We are looking into whether or not Thomas Eric Duncan knowingly and intentionally exposed the public to a deadly virus – making this a criminal matter for Dallas County. To put this in perspective, we prosecuted defendants who know they are HIV positive and intentionally have sex with others without protection. In those cases, defendants with HIV who exposed the virus to others faced aggravated assault charges. It’s possible the same charge could apply here.*

Also, DA Watkins says it would be irresponsible if we didn’t look into this, but we have to tread lightly because we could not place an Ebola virus patient into the county jail and risk infecting others. On a humanitarian note, it would be cruel and inhumane to go after a person on their death bed but at the same time the DA’s office would want to show that there are consequences to entering the country by falsifying documents and then knowingly putting the public at risk."


----------



## Gilligan

Meanwhile, while everyone worries about Ebola, in Pakistan....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/polio-becomes-public-health-emergency-in-pakistan-as-number-of-cases-soars/2014/10/07/9b6a065e-4e3e-11e4-8c24-487e92bc997b_story.html


----------



## glhs837

Talk about unintended consequences, eh? We let the world know we nailed Obamas location down using a vacination program, and now there is a backlas against vaccination teams.


----------



## mAlice

glhs837 said:


> Talk about unintended consequences, eh? We let the world know we nailed Obamas location down using a vacination program, and now there is a backlas against vaccination teams.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Duncan is dead.

http://news.yahoo.com/ebola-patient-thomas-eric-duncan-dies-at-dallas-hospital-201613535.html


----------



## mAlice

Chris0nllyn said:


> Duncan is dead.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/ebola-patient-thomas-eric-duncan-dies-at-dallas-hospital-201613535.html



That's too bad.  I wonder if he might have survived if they'd started the experimental drug therapy sooner.


----------



## Gilligan

mAlice said:


> That's too bad.  I wonder if he might have survived if they'd started the experimental drug therapy sooner.



I saw, in an interview he gave yesterday, the head of CDC state that they "don't even know if that drug works" and, regardless, there isn't any of available because its very hard to make.  ??


----------



## Hijinx

mAlice said:


> That's too bad.  I wonder if he might have survived if they'd started the experimental drug therapy sooner.



Now we wait to see if anyone he was in contact with comes down with it.


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> I saw, in an interview he gave yesterday, the head of CDC state that they "don't even know if that drug works" and, regardless, there isn't any of available because its very hard to make.  ??



They knew that going in.  It was created for other ailments, but they are getting ready to do human trials for ebola, is the way I understood it when I heard about it on the news.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mAlice said:


> That's too bad.  I wonder if he might have survived if they'd started the experimental drug therapy sooner.



Who knows. It's also the same drug they gave that kid months ago. Chimerix I believe.


----------



## Misfit

Chris0nllyn said:


> Duncan is dead.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/ebola-patient-thomas-eric-duncan-dies-at-dallas-hospital-201613535.html



This is America; we don't die of third world diseases. 


I don't go outside anymore anyway #bloglyfe  :shrug:


----------



## b23hqb

Misfit said:


> This is America; we don't die of third world diseases.
> 
> 
> I don't go outside anymore anyway #bloglyfe  :shrug:



Meanwhile, better make great haste to secure our southern border, because if this gets loose in real third world countries like central America and Mexico, it will be Katie bar the door to get into the US.....


----------



## Christy

Why am I not surprised? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-deadly-disease-bringing-America-Liberia.html


"Speaking to MailOnline on Wednesday, Rev Jackson claimed that the treatment Duncan received contributed to his sad end.
He questioned whether there was really no more ZMapp left and why Duncan has received a drug that had never been tested on Ebola patients before, instead. 
'All I do know is that Mr Duncan received late treatment and not the best drug. They say that there is no more ZMapp. It’s hard for me to believe that there’s only enough ZMapp to treat two people in all of America."


----------



## Hijinx

Christy said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-deadly-disease-bringing-America-Liberia.html
> 
> 
> "Speaking to MailOnline on Wednesday, Rev Jackson claimed that the treatment Duncan received contributed to his sad end.
> He questioned whether there was really no more ZMapp left and why Duncan has received a drug that had never been tested on Ebola patients before, instead.
> 'All I do know is that Mr Duncan received late treatment and not the best drug. They say that there is no more ZMapp. It’s hard for me to believe that there’s only enough ZMapp to treat two people in all of America."



Yep just what we need in America right now a sh*t stirring bigot in Dallas making stupid statements.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...l-the-disease-and-not-the-person-9782134.html

Where is his buddy Al?  Is it any wonder race relations are so bad?  Fist they thin the Secret Service is trying to let some assassin get to Obama, then they think this man is being allowed to die because he is black.

Nice going Jesse.  Hey Jess when was the last time you visited your son in prison?


----------



## MarieB

Well, now some Sheriff's deputy, in the Dallas metro area, who accompanied the CDC to serve papers at the apartment had some symptoms today (could be stomach bug, flu - not necessarily Ebola  of course) and went to the damn clinic instead of going to the hospital or calling 911.


----------



## b23hqb

At least they will cremate the body. Yay!

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2014/10/08/thomas-eric-duncan-dies-ebola-patient


----------



## PJay

Christy said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-deadly-disease-bringing-America-Liberia.html
> 
> 
> "Speaking to MailOnline on Wednesday, Rev Jackson claimed that the treatment Duncan received contributed to his sad end.
> He questioned whether there was really no more ZMapp left and why Duncan has received a drug that had never been tested on Ebola patients before, instead.
> 'All I do know is that Mr Duncan received late treatment and not the best drug. They say that there is no more ZMapp. It’s hard for me to believe that there’s only enough ZMapp to treat two people in all of America."



Be careful, you'll be accused as I  in this thread for being hateful and a racist ..


----------



## RPMDAD

stgislander said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if I can use Ebola as an excuse to get out of flying down to Pascagoula, MS later this month?



    OFF TOPIC   I know i am late to this thread but back in the 80's i had a buddy who's dad owned a General store/ bar /restaurant/ gathering spot for locals in Pascagoula, MS. My buddy and I went down there and visited his dad and partied our brains out for 3 - 4 days. All we did was drink beer with the locals and ate more shrimp than i have ever seen in my life.  His place was off a little 2 lane road with massive mangrove swamps across the road for miles.  Have no idea what the area looks like now, but sure had fun there back then. Reminded me of something you would see on  that alligator hunting show on the discovery channel or history channel.


----------



## officeguy

MarieB said:


> Well, now some Sheriff's deputy, in the Dallas metro area, who accompanied the CDC to serve papers at the apartment had some symptoms today (could be stomach bug, flu - not necessarily Ebola  of course) and went to the damn clinic instead of going to the hospital or calling 911.



Which is the complete ####ing idiocy of the authorities down there that they dont equip anyone involved in this with the following simple information: In case you get sick in the next 21 days, a hangnail, itchy eyelids, abdominal pain or fever DONT GO TO THE HOSPITAL OR YOUR DOCTORS OFFICE. Stay put and call us at 1-800-sweep-up and we'll send an isolation ambulance.


----------



## glhs837

officeguy said:


> Which is the complete ####ing idiocy of the authorities down there that they dont equip anyone involved in this with the following simple information: In case you get sick in the next 21 days, a hangnail, itchy eyelids, abdominal pain or fever DONT GO TO THE HOSPITAL OR YOUR DOCTORS OFFICE. Stay put and call us at 1-800-Fully-invasive-clorox-bath-and-shower-with-scrub-brushes-and-attractive-Oompla-Loompa-attenedants




(putsdownwrench) 

there ya go, all fixed up


----------



## Bay_Kat

So the cop doesn't have ebola, and so far none of the people Duncan has come into close contact with have it.  That's a good thing.  

What sucks is the woman in Spain that has it is also dealing with the fact that they put her dog down because they said the dog may have it.  This morning she was listed in serious but stable condition.  

Also, now any time someone gets air sick and vomits on a plane they have to detain everyone until that person is clear just in case.


----------



## Larry Gude

If I ran a news show, I'd have me an Ebola Apocalypse Clock counting down the days, hours, minutes and seconds, 21 days, from each new diagnosis and, as they, one by one, turn out to be false alarms, I'd just start the clock over again and list the shear number of people who COULD be infected and have lots and lots of demographic maps showing the potential for mega death. This panic, as we learn all the pesky, boring facts, can only sustain itself for so long.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> If I ran a news show, I'd have me an Ebola Apocalypse Clock counting down the days, hours, minutes and seconds, 21 days, from each new diagnosis and, as they, one by one, turn out to be false alarms, I'd just start the clock over again and list the shear number of people who COULD be infected and have lots and lots of demographic maps showing the potential for mega death. This panic, as we learn all the pesky, boring facts, can only sustain itself for so long.



And use your "E-B-O-L-A, EBOLA!" theme song as well.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> And use your "E-B-O-L-A, EBOLA!" theme song as well.



No. I got my theme song.

[video=youtube;ZmTcgTLy_Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmTcgTLy_Ns[/video]


----------



## Lurk

Larry Gude said:


> No. I got my theme song.



Now HERE'S an aspect of the Ebola outbreak I'll bet nobody considered until now.


----------



## Hijinx

Lurk said:


> Now HERE'S an aspect of the Ebola outbreak I'll bet nobody considered until now.



There are some really slimy lawyers around.


----------



## Hank




----------



## Larry Gude

Lurk said:


> Now HERE'S an aspect of the Ebola outbreak I'll bet nobody considered until now.



Actually, I was thinking the other day some college kid is going to have some paper due that they didn't do and use this as an excuse.


----------



## mAlice

http://news.yahoo.com/texas-health-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-100052941.html


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/texas-health-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-100052941.html



Just pray and hope this is contained as locally as possible in the US, as well as best it can be over there. There will very shortly be a number of thousand of US soldiers over there that can realistically be exposed as well.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ng-ebola-africa-will-be-safe-pentagon-n220176

I understand what the General said, but there is just no way that anybody can "assure the safety" of anybody in a locality that harbors the scourge.


----------



## Hijinx

b23hqb said:


> Just pray and hope this is contained as locally as possible in the US, as well as best it can be over there. There will very shortly be a number of thousand of US soldiers over there that can realistically be exposed as well.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ng-ebola-africa-will-be-safe-pentagon-n220176
> 
> I understand what the General said, but there is just no way that anybody can "assure the safety" of anybody in a locality that harbors the scourge.



Pretty scary stuff.  I pray for our troops going over there.


----------



## Lurk

Hank said:


> View attachment 104867



Since the WHO predicts there will be upward of 1.4 million cases of EBOLA in Africa by the end of January 2015, and the case-fatality ratio is nearly .5, the WHO predicts that 700,000 African cases of EBOLA could be dead in a little over 8 months.  If you want to say American soldiers can bring the case-fatality ratio to .4, that's still 560,000 African cases which will die in about 8 months.  Maybe it really is time to begin screaming EBOLA!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Lurk said:


> Since the WHO predicts there will be upward of 1.4 million cases of EBOLA in Africa by the end of January 2015, and the case-fatality ratio is nearly .5, the WHO predicts that 700,000 African cases of EBOLA could be dead in a little over 8 months.  If you want to say American soldiers can bring the case-fatality ratio to .4, that's still 560,000 African cases which will die in about 8 months.  Maybe it really is time to begin screaming EBOLA!!!



Well, at this rate, at least we can stop worrying about global warming cool change....


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Meanwhile, while everyone worries about Ebola, in Pakistan....
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/polio-becomes-public-health-emergency-in-pakistan-as-number-of-cases-soars/2014/10/07/9b6a065e-4e3e-11e4-8c24-487e92bc997b_story.html





awesome, we can sterilize an entire generation


----------



## Bay_Kat

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...-at-dallas-hospital-tests-positive-for-ebola/

Another healthcare worker has it.


----------



## GWguy

There's really no reason for the health care workers to be getting this unless they are not following disease protocols correctly.

In Dallas, they completely ignored the possibility of Ebola until people were already exposed.


----------



## Bay_Kat

GWguy said:


> There's really no reason for the health care workers to be getting this unless they are not following disease protocols correctly.
> 
> In Dallas, they completely ignored the possibility of Ebola until people were already exposed.



I saw on TV today where they just now closed that emergency room, thought it was a little late for that.


----------



## kwillia

2nd Dallas health care worker has been diagnosed.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

kwillia said:


> 2nd Dallas health care worker has been diagnosed.



Predicted Fake News headline:

"EBOLA CASES *DOUBLE* UNDER PRESIDENT OBAMA"


----------



## mamatutu

LibertyBeacon said:


> Predicted Fake News headline:
> 
> "EBOLA CASES *DOUBLE* UNDER PRESIDENT OBAMA"



I thought you were on a conference call.  You are one hell of a multi tasker, and yes pun intended.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

mamatutu said:


> I thought you were on a conference call.  You are one hell of a multi tasker, and yes pun intended.



Not for another five minutes sweetie. But you are good, you want a job keeping my calendar?


----------



## mamatutu

LibertyBeacon said:


> Not for another five minutes sweetie. But you are good, you want a job keeping my calendar?



Only if you don't call me sweetie.  And, I cannot promise that I won't call you out.  If those two stipulations are in the contract, I will gladly keep your calendar.  You are a hoot!  Thanks for being awake when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## b23hqb

kwillia said:


> 2nd Dallas health care worker has been diagnosed.



Heard that about an hour ago myself. The containment net widens.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I just don't get how the healthcare workers got it so fast, but no one in Duncan's family has it, especially when they were stuck in that apartment with all the soiled linens and who knows what else.


----------



## b23hqb

Presser right now. Eleven definite exposed to 2nd victim, 125 more being watched.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> I just don't get how the healthcare workers got it so fast, but no one in Duncan's family has it, especially when they were stuck in that apartment with all the soiled linens and who knows what else.



Well this could be a clue...

"A Liberian Ebola patient was left in an open area of a Dallas emergency room for hours, and the nurses treating him worked for days without proper protective gear and faced constantly changing protocols, according to a statement released late Tuesday by the largest U.S. nurses’ union.
Nurses were forced to use medical tape to secure openings in their flimsy garments, worried that their necks and heads were exposed as they cared for a patient with explosive diarrhea and projectile vomiting, said Deborah Burger of National Nurses United."

"Among the nurses’ allegations was that the Ebola patient’s lab samples were allowed to travel through the hospital’s pneumatic tubes, opening the possibility of contaminating the specimen delivery system. The nurses also alleged that hazardous waste was allowed to pile up to the ceiling."


http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/nurses-union-ebola-patient-left-in-open-area-of-er-for-hours/


----------



## migtig

I cannot imagine working under those conditions.  Sounds worse than a third world country.


----------



## kwillia

migtig said:


> I cannot imagine working under those conditions.  Sounds worse than a third world country.


It is apalling and most certainly negates all the "there, there... we are America and we got 'dis..." talk. 



The nurses alleged that:
— Duncan was kept in a non-isolated area of the emergency department for several hours, potentially exposing up to seven other patients to Ebola;
— Patients who may have been exposed to Duncan were kept in isolation only for a day before being moved to areas where there were other patients;
— Nurses treating Duncan were also caring for other patients in the hospital;
— Preparation for Ebola at the hospital amounted to little more than an optional seminar for staff;
— In the face of constantly shifting guidelines, nurses were allowed to follow whichever ones they chose.

*Even today, Burger said, some hospital staff at the Dallas hospital do not have proper equipment to handle the outbreak.
“Hospital managers have assured nurses that proper equipment has been ordered but it has not arrived yet,” she said.*


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> It is apalling and most certainly negates all the "there, there... we are America and we got 'dis..." talk.
> 
> 
> 
> The nurses alleged that:
> — Duncan was kept in a non-isolated area of the emergency department for several hours, potentially exposing up to seven other patients to Ebola;
> — Patients who may have been exposed to Duncan were kept in isolation only for a day before being moved to areas where there were other patients;
> — Nurses treating Duncan were also caring for other patients in the hospital;
> — Preparation for Ebola at the hospital amounted to little more than an optional seminar for staff;
> — In the face of constantly shifting guidelines, nurses were allowed to follow whichever ones they chose.
> 
> *Even today, Burger said, some hospital staff at the Dallas hospital do not have proper equipment to handle the outbreak.
> “Hospital managers have assured nurses that proper equipment has been ordered but it has not arrived yet,” she said.*



But you'd think everyone in his family would be sick, you know he was puking all over that apartment, plus the other stuff.


----------



## GWguy

Bay_Kat said:


> I just don't get how the healthcare workers got it so fast, but no one in Duncan's family has it, especially when they were stuck in that apartment with all the soiled linens and who knows what else.





Bay_Kat said:


> But you'd think everyone in his family would be sick, you know he was puking all over that apartment, plus the other stuff.



Their immune systems may be more resistant.  In our world of sterilize, sterilize, sterilize, Americans have no immunity whatever.  That's something I, and others here, have been saying for a while.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> But you'd think everyone in his family would be sick, you know he was puking all over that apartment, plus the other stuff.


The virus replicates rapidly so the contamination levels increase as well. He was a risk in the apartment. He was a risk in the ER, but he was more and more contagious with each passing day once admitted and the staff was left to fend for themselves in paper outfits and duct tape and no safe disposal of contaminated materials.


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> The virus replicates rapidly so the contamination levels increase as well. He was a risk in the apartment. He was a risk in the ER, but he was more and more contagious with each passing day once admitted and the staff was left to fend for themselves in paper outfits and duct tape and no safe disposal of contaminated materials.



But the CDC said we were ready, yeah right.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> But the CDC said we were ready, yeah right.


And that was the point I tried to make to the naysayers near the beginning of this thread. Due to policies set in place to keep hospital costs down, and regulations set by insurance companies alone our medical system is setting us up for failure of being able to keep the upperhand on containment. 

Any one of us who has ever experienced a trip to the doctors office or the ER knows this to be true. By the time they figure out it is really ebola the general public has already been put at risk.  Add to that the fact that it was never cost effective for our hospitals to pre-stock for a threat that up until this point had been contained to small outbreaks in a far away country and you can bet your bippy that the Dallas hospital not being ready to handle Ebola isn't going to be any different from the rest of them.


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> I just don't get how the healthcare workers got it so fast, but no one in Duncan's family has it, especially when they were stuck in that apartment with all the soiled linens and who knows what else.



Some of the healthcare workers were undoubtedly from the laboratory.  Dabbling in blood, urine and #### increases one's potential to get infected.


----------



## Monello

LibertyBeacon said:


> Predicted Fake News headline:
> 
> "EBOLA CASES *DOUBLE* UNDER PRESIDENT OBAMA"



This would actually be a true statement.  Percentages in this case can be misleading.


----------



## mAlice

We're going to hear in the news that this is contained to "hospitals, hospital personnel, nothing to freak out about"...until someone outside of the environment turns up sick.  It has to be just a matter of days.  

Am I freaked out?  Not yet, but I don't dismiss the possibility of having a reason to freak out in the near future.


----------



## mAlice

Monello said:


> This would actually be a true statement.  Percentages in this case can be misleading.




I laughed when I read her post.  Umm...yes.  True statement.  It has doubled in this country, and this is Obama's administration, so.


----------



## Bay_Kat

They just said the woman just diagnosed flew on a plane within the last couple of days, hope she wasn't contagious then.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> They just said the woman just diagnosed flew on a plane within the last couple of days, hope she wasn't contagious then.


...


----------



## Monello

When you travel into the airport in Hong Kong travelers greeted with a full body scan.  It is very NON invasive.  You just walk by normally.   There are 2 folks in lab coats that monitor the screen.  They are looking for people with elevated body temperatures.  If found, they under go a further screening.

This could help identify people coming into the country that might be infected.  Better to catch them right away before they mix with the general population.



> All people arriving at Hong Kong International Airport, including transit passengers, are required to have their temperature checked (since April 24). Those who have fever will be assessed by a doctor. Suspected SARS case will be referred to hospital for further management.


----------



## mAlice

Bay_Kat said:


> They just said the woman just diagnosed flew on a plane within the last couple of days, hope she wasn't contagious then.



The CDC confirms the second health care worker diagnosed with Ebola flew from Cleveland, Ohio to Dallas on Monday aboard Frontier Airlines flight 1143. That was the day before she began showing symptoms. All 132 passengers who were on the flight are asked to call the CDC at 1-800-CDC-INFO.

Updates here: http://bit.ly/ZZmBRW


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> The CDC confirms the second health care worker diagnosed with Ebola flew from Cleveland, Ohio to Dallas on Monday aboard Frontier Airlines flight 1143. That was the day before she began showing symptoms. All 132 passengers who were on the flight are asked to call the CDC at 1-800-CDC-INFO.
> 
> Updates here: http://bit.ly/ZZmBRW



Just saw that as well about 30 minutes ago. This could get out of hand very quickly, and the CDC is just not prepared if this thing hits numerous locations. There are only five hospitals specifically set up for this scourge.

Pray hard.


----------



## Christy

mAlice said:


> The CDC confirms the second health care worker diagnosed with Ebola flew from Cleveland, Ohio to Dallas on Monday aboard Frontier Airlines flight 1143. That was the day before she began showing symptoms. All 132 passengers who were on the flight are asked to call the CDC at 1-800-CDC-INFO.
> 
> Updates here: http://bit.ly/ZZmBRW



  Why in the world would you jump on an airplane after being in the vacinity of someone with Ebola?  Seriously?  This just pisses me off.


----------



## Hijinx

In my post number 8 I suggested quarantining people from the area, The brilliant Liberty Beacon called me a stupid mother ****er for suggesting it.
The idea sounds a little better now doesn't it ,although it is a bit late. The cat seems to be out of the bag.

Most at risk right now are Ambulance crews who are not in any way prepared to deal with ebola.
I can imagine a scenario where they walk into a home prepared for a sick call , and end up dealing with ebola.
By the time they question the patient, they are infected.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Christy said:


> Why in the world would you jump on an airplane after being in the vacinity of someone with Ebola?  Seriously?  This just pisses me off.



I agree with you, thing is, she flew from Cleveland to Dallas, how did she get to Cleveland and how many people did she come into contact with on the way?


----------



## getbent

Bay_Kat said:


> I agree with you, thing is, she flew from Cleveland to Dallas, how did she get to Cleveland and how many people did she come into contact with on the way?



Oh, I didn't even think about her getting to Cleveland considering she works in Dallas.  Hmmm...


----------



## PJay

http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/220774-ebola-is-2014-october-surprise


----------



## Christy

Bay_Kat said:


> I agree with you, thing is, she flew from Cleveland to Dallas, how did she get to Cleveland and how many people did she come into contact with on the way?



I had the same thoughts.  I would hope they would be contacting whoever was on the flight to Cleveland as well, not just coming back.  

I am not a germaphobe by any stretch of the imagination, but I have to fly soon and I'll be packing some clorox wipes and wiping everything down.  Hell, I may even clorox every passenger on the plane.


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> In my post number 8 I suggested quarantining people from the area, The brilliant Liberty Beacon called me a stupid mother ****er for suggesting it.
> The idea sounds a little better now doesn't it ,although it is a bit late. The cat seems to be out of the bag.
> 
> Most at risk right now are Ambulance crews who are not in any way prepared to deal with ebola.
> I can imagine a scenario where they walk into a home prepared for a sick call , and end up dealing with ebola.
> By the time they question the patient, they are infected.




Read article about a doctor coming back to US telling how she went unscreened.

Imagine how many others. I just do not understand these people. Stay the hell away!


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:


> I had the same thoughts.  I would hope they would be contacting whoever was on the flight to Cleveland as well, not just coming back.
> 
> I am not a germaphobe by any stretch of the imagination, but I have to fly soon and I'll be packing some clorox wipes and wiping everything down.  Hell, I may even clorox every passenger on the plane.




There is no amount of money that would get me on a plane right now.  But then, I've been avoiding flying for years.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> There is no amount of money that would get me on a plane right now.  But then, I've been avoiding flying for years.



Sister arrived at SFO a few hours ago.  No envy here.


----------



## GWguy

mAlice said:


> There is no amount of money that would get me on a plane right now.  But then, I've been avoiding flying for years.



I typically avoid flying between October and March.  Too many incidents involving ice/snow/bad weather during that time.  Also hate fighting crowds near holidays.

I need to get to Arkansas soon, but I think I'm going to drive.  My immune system is already low, and with no idea who you will be sitting with, flying is just not going to happen.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> I typically avoid flying between October and March.  Too many incidents involving ice/snow/bad weather during that time.  Also hate fighting crowds near holidays.
> 
> I need to get to Arkansas soon, but I think I'm going to drive.  My immune system is already low, and with no idea who you will be sitting with, flying is just not going to happen.



I typically avoid flying when commercial airlines are involved. If I want to be treated like a cow there is a dairy farm right down the road.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> There is no amount of money that would get me on a plane right now.  But then, I've been avoiding flying for years.



Poppycock! 

Come on! What's the number? Drop what you're doing right now and a round trip flight to Cleveland. Just land, find a flight home and that's it. 3-4 hours.   

$10,000?


----------



## Christy

mAlice said:


> There is no amount of money that would get me on a plane right now.  But then, I've been avoiding flying for years.



I have no choice. 

Is it terrible of me to keep praying for a travel ban?  I do not want to go.


----------



## b23hqb

Christy said:


> I have no choice.
> 
> Is it terrible of me to keep praying for a travel ban?  I do not want to go.



Nope. Common sense like England and France. The fight to contain the disease in those W African countries will not be helped, in fact will become more weakened, if those resources are kept at home to contain and stop the spread in our countries.So just stop travel from those countries. That will not mean incoming aid and help to W Africa will stop, it just stops there.


----------



## mAlice

*Ebola Warning*

from FB


----------



## b23hqb

Every single person on that plane and in adjacent waiting areas should be banging down the doors of any medical facility to get screened. If they ignore it, they could be as guilty as Duncan was in bringing it here.


----------



## mAlice

Seriously, why isn't the CDC knocking down the passengers doors?


----------



## Hijinx

I am no Ebola expert. but from what I have read you can be infected and not get a fever for a few days.
Therefore what good does it do to take the temperature of a person boarding a plane who may have been infected just previous to boarding or infected a day before.
Also from what I have read he cannot spread the disease until symptoms appear.

A plane arrives and they take a temperature of those disembarking and this doesn't help at all, unless they hold them for a few days and then take their temperature.

The way it is now they let them go their merry way, and then the hospitals and rescue personnel will discover them. No telling who they have infected while loose in the country.

As for the reason they are leaving the country they are in, they  may not know they are infected and just want to get bout of Dodge, or they may indeed know and they have seen the care they get in Africa, compared to the care they get here. Only the bravest of people will ignore their own plight if they are facing death and do what is right.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hijinx said:


> I am no Ebola expert.



Now that's an understatement.


----------



## kom526

Here's a thought to warm your soul ...

 VIA -jon gabriel @exjon  


The people screwing up the Ebola response? Soon they'll run our entire healthcare system.


----------



## Hijinx

LibertyBeacon said:


> Now that's an understatement.



Hey sh*thead while you were making fun of me did you find anything about the post that was wrong.

If you are so frigging smart why don't you try commenting on the message in the post once in a while

Or is that too tough for you?  Friggin troll a-hole


----------



## Miker/t

b23hqb said:


> Every single person on that plane and in adjacent waiting areas should be banging down the doors of any medical facility to get screened. If they ignore it, they could be as guilty as Duncan was in bringing it here.



And what about the people that got on the plane to go where ever it went to next?  I don't recall ever seeing a plane get cleaned very well between flights.  How many times have you found trash in the seat back in front of you?


----------



## Lurk

mAlice said:


> from FB



Why must CDC ask passengers on that plane to call them?  Doesn't the airline have a manifest of who flew, where they live, their telephone number, their credit card number, how many bags they checked and how many bags of peanuts they ate on the plane?


----------



## Larry Gude

Miker/t said:


> And what about the people that got on the plane to go where ever it went to next?  I don't recall ever seeing a plane get cleaned very well between flights.  How many times have you found trash in the seat back in front of you?



Yeah! And what about where THEY went??? And they see two friends and THEY see two friends and........


----------



## Bay_Kat

Official: Nurse with Ebola called CDC before flying

(CNN) -- The day before she went to the hospital with Ebola symptoms, Amber Vinson was flying halfway across the country on a commercial jet with 132 other people.

CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden said she never should have stepped foot on the flight, but another federal official told CNN that no one at the agency stopped her.

*Before flying from Cleveland to Dallas on Monday, Vinson called the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to report an elevated temperature of 99.5 Fahrenheit and informed the agency that she was getting on a plane, the official said. She wasn't told not to board the aircraft, the official said.*

After authorities announced the 29-year-old nurse had been diagnosed with Ebola on Wednesday, they were quick to say guidelines weren't followed when she took the commercial flight.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

So she had symptoms before she got on the plane and they didn't tell her not to fly.  Nice.


----------



## GWguy

Bay_Kat said:


> So she had symptoms before she got on the plane and they didn't tell her not to fly.  Nice.



She's a nurse.  She had symptoms.  Nevermind the CDC, she should have quarantined herself and not waited to be told otherwise.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Official: Nurse with Ebola called CDC before flying
> 
> (CNN) -- The day before she went to the hospital with Ebola symptoms, Amber Vinson was flying halfway across the country on a commercial jet with 132 other people.
> 
> CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden said she never should have stepped foot on the flight, but another federal official told CNN that no one at the agency stopped her.
> 
> *Before flying from Cleveland to Dallas on Monday, Vinson called the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to report an elevated temperature of 99.5 Fahrenheit and informed the agency that she was getting on a plane, the official said. She wasn't told not to board the aircraft, the official said.*
> 
> After authorities announced the 29-year-old nurse had been diagnosed with Ebola on Wednesday, they were quick to say guidelines weren't followed when she took the commercial flight.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> So she had symptoms before she got on the plane and they didn't tell her not to fly.  Nice.



Don't you feel safe?  Sister flew to SFO this morning.  Makes me quite nervous.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> She's a nurse.  She had symptoms.  Nevermind the CDC, she should have quarantined herself and not waited to be told otherwise.



Lola Ebola....


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bay_Kat said:


> Official: Nurse with Ebola called CDC before flying
> 
> (CNN) -- The day before she went to the hospital with Ebola symptoms, Amber Vinson was flying halfway across the country on a commercial jet with 132 other people.
> 
> CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden said she never should have stepped foot on the flight, but another federal official told CNN that no one at the agency stopped her.
> 
> *Before flying from Cleveland to Dallas on Monday, Vinson called the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to report an elevated temperature of 99.5 Fahrenheit and informed the agency that she was getting on a plane, the official said. She wasn't told not to board the aircraft, the official said.*
> 
> After authorities announced the 29-year-old nurse had been diagnosed with Ebola on Wednesday, they were quick to say guidelines weren't followed when she took the commercial flight.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> So she had symptoms before she got on the plane and they didn't tell her not to fly.  Nice.



Being a nurse who was in close proximity to an Ebola infected person, you'd think she would have enough sense not to board the plane on her own accord. She was running a low grade fever. The bitch must be as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> She's a nurse.  She had symptoms.  Nevermind the CDC, she should have quarantined herself and not waited to be told otherwise.




Exactly!


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> Lola Ebola....





Homesick said:


> Exactly!



I'm thinking this is one of those cases where being stupid DOES hurt.


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking this is one of those cases where being stupid SHOULD hurt.



:fixed:


----------



## Bann

Things are a little too close for comfort for me now.   The town in Ohio where the nurse visited is where many of my relatives on my father's side live.  I travel in and around the town of Tallmadge every time we go up there for our family reunion. 

That nurse was totally irresponsible for getting on an airplane after having been exposed like she was. Shame on her.


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> Only the bravest of people will ignore their own plight if they are facing death and do what is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> If they were brave enough to go there then they should stay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking this is one of those cases where being stupid DOES hurt.



All this is is a CDC/DHS/TSA/Patriot Act/Justice Department capabilities and response live fire drill. The disease is real. But, better to test the systems under initiated conditions rather than fully reactive. This came from the desk of AG Holder as a parting gift to the administration who can play a LOT more golf the last two years if there are NO D's in congress. 

This 'oughta 'bout do it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

CDC considers adding names of health workers monitored for Ebola to no-fly list

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is considering adding the names of healthcare workers being monitored for the Ebola virus to the government's no-fly list, federal officials tell Fox News. 

The move is being considered as a response to Wednesday's disclosure that Dallas nurse Amber Joy Vinson was cleared to fly on a commercial airliner earlier this week despite having been exposed to the Ebola virus while treating Thomas Edward Duncan at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital. 

Texas health officials announced early Wednesday that Vinson, 29, had tested positive for the virus, making her the second hospital worker to become infected. Vinson's fellow nurse, 26-year-old Nina Pham, tested positive last weekend. Over 70 workers involved in Duncan's treatment are being monitored by the CDC. Duncan died Oct. 8 of the virus after nearly two weeks in the hospital. 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...es-people-monitored-for-ebola-to-no-fly-list/

I saw this morning that there were two kids on the plane this woman was on and now their schools are closed.  I understand being careful but this woman has caused more problems than she realizes.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> CDC considers adding names of health workers monitored for Ebola to no-fly list
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is considering adding the names of healthcare workers being monitored for the Ebola virus to the government's no-fly list, federal officials tell Fox News.
> 
> The move is being considered as a response to Wednesday's disclosure that Dallas nurse Amber Joy Vinson was cleared to fly on a commercial airliner earlier this week despite having been exposed to the Ebola virus while treating Thomas Edward Duncan at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital.
> 
> Texas health officials announced early Wednesday that Vinson, 29, had tested positive for the virus, making her the second hospital worker to become infected. Vinson's fellow nurse, 26-year-old Nina Pham, tested positive last weekend. Over 70 workers involved in Duncan's treatment are being monitored by the CDC. Duncan died Oct. 8 of the virus after nearly two weeks in the hospital.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...es-people-monitored-for-ebola-to-no-fly-list/
> 
> I saw this morning that there were two kids on the plane this woman was on and now their schools are closed.  I understand being careful but this woman has caused more problems than she realizes.



Yeah, that, and she realizes now. As soon as I heard early yesterday that she was on a flight, my first thought was there should be some kind of instant no fly list for anyone under observation or had had contact with anyone involved with ebola. Another case of leaving the door open.


----------



## glhs837

It's the "Lukewarm Zone". CDC Threat Level = "Who wants spicy mustard on thier Pastrami?"


----------



## b23hqb

glhs837 said:


> It's the "Lukewarm Zone". CDC Threat Level = "Who wants spicy mustard on thier Pastrami?"



It is really hard to believe that the CDC had not already set up a system for a no public conveyance list before this even hit our shores. They don't know what to do, and are really scrambling now just to caught up, much less ahead of the game.


----------



## kwillia

It's all going to be okay now. I saw Obama do a press conference and he said the feds and the CDC are now really, really going to be on top of it. Not like they were on top of it before but BETTER on top of it.


----------



## mAlice

http://news.yahoo.com/daily-show-jon-stewart-ebola-video-153138326.html


----------



## mAlice

> Threat of a global health catastrophe' is real


http://news.yahoo.com/red-cross-on-ebola-crisis-142551475.html


----------



## GWguy

So now, that 2nd nurse who got on the plane may have been showing signs of infection as of last Friday, long before her flight, and may have been contagious on 2 flights.



> (CNN) -- A nurse with Ebola may have shown symptoms of the virus as many as four days before authorities once indicated, meaning that she might have been contagious while flying on not just one, but two commercial flights, officials said Thursday.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/health/us-ebola/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

What the hell was she thinking!?!?!


----------



## mamatutu

kwillia said:


> It's all going to be okay now. I saw Obama do a press conference and he said the feds and the CDC are now really, really going to be on top of it. Not like they were on top of it before but BETTER on top of it.



I will add the sarcasm smile for you.    So many posts are misinterpreted for lack of the smilie.  

It's really not funny, but I get it.  I want to kick Obama's butt for wanting to skate through his presidency on the coattails of his undeserved Nobel Peace prize and his ideology to change America to socialism/communism.  I guess the real world has slapped him in the face.  That explains his senselessness.  I would imagine there are many tantrums and slamming of doors in the WH these days.  :  And, Michelle is saying why are you not making me proud of America?  Our out of control, over the top egotistical prez deserves what he gets.  Did he think being prez was a walk in the park, I mean the golf course?  Oh wait, he rides in a golf cart surrounded by SS, and no one else can play.  I get it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

So I see on the news this morning that there is a cruise ship that is supposed to dock in Belize but they won't let it in because there is a woman on board that's a nurse that took care of Duncan.  Oh boy.


----------



## migtig

GWguy said:


> So now, that 2nd nurse who got on the plane may have been showing signs of infection as of last Friday, long before her flight, and may have been contagious on 2 flights.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/health/us-ebola/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> What the hell was she thinking!?!?!


She's young and invincible.  This nurse is only 24.  Would you think you are going to get sick and die when you were 24?  

And remember, she did call the CDC and let them know she was planning on traveling, and they did nothing to advise against it.  

And in all honesty, she may not have thought she had this.  It already appears that the staff at that hospital was not really educated on ebola to begin with.  I mean, can any nurses on here speak up and say whether or not ebola, prior to the last few days, was something they were really familiar with and saw on a regular basis?  

And in the early days, she could have felt "off" but maybe she has allergies, or maybe her immune system, with her being young, was fighting so well, she didn't notice.  

I honestly, logically, cannot blame the nurse for getting ebola nor for traveling, nor for anything else.


According to the chart below, I exhibit a lot of signs for ebola.


----------



## Bann

migtig said:


> She's young and invincible.  This nurse is only 24.  Would you think you are going to get sick and die when you were 24?
> 
> And remember, she did call the CDC and let them know she was planning on traveling, and they did nothing to advise against it.
> 
> And in all honesty, she may not have thought she had this.  It already appears that the staff at that hospital was not really educated on ebola to begin with.  I mean, can any nurses on here speak up and say whether or not ebola, prior to the last few days, was something they were really familiar with and saw on a regular basis?
> 
> And in the early days, she could have felt "off" but maybe she has allergies, or maybe her immune system, with her being young, was fighting so well, she didn't notice.
> 
> I honestly, logically, cannot blame the nurse for getting ebola nor for traveling, nor for anything else.
> 
> 
> According to the chart below, I exhibit a lot of signs for ebola.





...and I just heard reported on the news that the CDC is claiming she was not entirely forthcoming about WHEN her symptoms started.   The blurb I heard was reported information - I went and Googled that and got a link to that reported information:

http://www.cleveland.com/akron/inde...ient_amber_joy_vinson.html#incart_maj-story-1


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bay_Kat said:


> So I see on the news this morning that there is a cruise ship that is supposed to dock in Belize but they won't let it in because there is a woman on board that's a nurse that took care of Duncan.  Oh boy.



She "took care of" Duncan? Does the story about this convey any sense of this person having any symptoms of any sort? Or is this just fodder to make the fear horse run faster?


----------



## Bann

LibertyBeacon said:


> She "took care of" Duncan? Does the story about this convey any sense of this person having any symptoms of any sort? Or is this just fodder the make the fear horse run faster?



Is yet another thread going to fall into the petty bickering and name calling?  Good lord, it's so tedious.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> Is yet another thread going to fall into the petty bickering and name calling?  Good lord, it's so tedious.



I'm asking a question which wasn't addressed in the post to which I replied. In fact, it wasn't even sourced with a story.

:shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

A little searching around on the subject would go a LONG way to chilling people out about this.


----------



## migtig

Bann said:


> ...and I just heard reported on the news that the CDC is claiming she was not entirely forthcoming about WHEN her symptoms started.   The blurb I heard was reported information - I went and Googled that and got a link to that reported information:
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/akron/inde...ient_amber_joy_vinson.html#incart_maj-story-1



The CDC is typical of the Obama administration.  It's everybody's fault but theirs.   

That hospital wasn't trained nor properly equipped and the CDC never stepped up to the plate and now they are playing the blame game.  

I am hoping that they step up before this becomes a true epidemic.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> Is yet another thread going to fall into the petty bickering and name calling?  Good lord, it's so tedious.



To wit, here's one article about it:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ng-texas-ebola-nurse-refused-entry-in-belize/



> A Texas health-care worker who “may have” handled lab specimens from Ebola victim Thomas Eric Duncan has been isolated in a cabin on board a commercial cruise ship in the Caribbean, according to U.S. Department of State.



*…may have…*



> Although the worker is showing no symptoms of the disease



Just as I suspected. Nothing to see here, move along please.


----------



## migtig

LibertyBeacon said:


> She "took care of" Duncan? Does the story about this convey any sense of this person having any symptoms of any sort? Or is this just fodder to make the fear horse run faster?



It appears she has no symptoms, worked in the hospital's lab, and it's fear mongering among others on that ship that probably forced her into self-isolation.  

http://www.nbc12.com/story/26810282/us-monitors-health-care-worker-aboard-cruise-ship


----------



## LibertyBeacon

mamatutu said:


> LB did no name calling yet in this thread, but I do hope he got his flu shot.



I don't get flu shots.


----------



## Dakota

Bann said:


> ...and I just heard reported on the news that the CDC is claiming she was not entirely forthcoming about WHEN her symptoms started.   The blurb I heard was reported information - I went and Googled that and got a link to that reported information:
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/akron/inde...ient_amber_joy_vinson.html#incart_maj-story-1




I agree with Mig and also Bann, something else to consider, us women can admit we tend to minimize illnesses.  I brought up last month's illness of my own to make a point that many people come in and out of a hospital with Ebola symptoms.  From check in until you are laying on a stretcher, you are spreading your germs and that is when the questioning starts... and as the exposure continues, the list grows as to what questions they will ask a newly admitted person.  Obviously I did an awful lot of minimizing for a long time to find out I had moderate to severe colitis.  

I guess I am just compassionate to them and don't really blame them.  The media has made them an example and we can only hope that the spread is minimal now and in the future.


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> Is yet another thread going to fall into the petty bickering and name calling?  Good lord, it's so tedious.



LB did no name calling yet in this thread, but I do hope he got his flu shot. If I missed the name calling, I apologize, but sometimes it is warranted.

 However, I do agree with him about the fear horse running faster.

Do you not have some story about yourself to impart to us.  We would never think that anything is about you.  Do tell, please?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

migtig said:


> It appears she has no symptoms, worked in the hospital's lab, and it's fear mongering among *others on that ship* that probably forced her into self-isolation.
> 
> http://www.nbc12.com/story/26810282/us-monitors-health-care-worker-aboard-cruise-ship



How did the other passengers find out this?

LOL, what was she doing? Getting drunk and dancing on a bar, hollering "neener, neener, neener! I handled some Ebola specimens and now I'm drunk and spreading my dance sweat in your dry martini."?


----------



## Larry Gude

LibertyBeacon said:


> Just as I suspected. Nothing to see here, move along please.



That's not accurate. 

If you are in charge and you have concerns that people are not clear on proper handling procedures and protocols, as seems the case, you gotta order over caution for awhile until everyone is clear. 

You don't just get it from sitting next to someone on a plane or even handling their fluids. There has to be introduction to your body. It is POSSIBLE that our vacationing lab tech mishandled specimens. 

Now, there is no way they are symptomatic yet, IE contagious, but, again, you gotta push the thing while people are paying attention to get as many folks as possible to know and understand.

:shrug:


----------



## migtig

LibertyBeacon said:


> How did the other passengers find out this?
> 
> LOL, what was she doing? Getting drunk and dancing on a bar, hollering "neener, neener, neener! I handled some Ebola specimens and now I'm drunk and spreading my dance sweat in your dry martini."?



  It's possible.  

But I can see it more as "what do you do - where do you work" kind of conversation that got snowballed.


----------



## Larry Gude

migtig said:


> It's possible.
> 
> But I can see it more as "what do you do - where do you work" kind of conversation that got snowballed.



Exactly. Dry tinder meets spark; wildfire. 

But, again, while people are paying attention, now some explaining and teaching can occur.


----------



## Bay_Kat

LibertyBeacon said:


> To wit, here's one article about it:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ng-texas-ebola-nurse-refused-entry-in-belize/
> 
> 
> 
> *…may have…*
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I suspected. Nothing to see here, move along please.



And this is exactly what I'm talking about, people freaking out and now a whole boat load of people (literally) have to be inconvenienced.  The freak out part comes from no one knows much about this and an over abundance of caution.


----------



## Bann

migtig said:


> The CDC is typical of the Obama administration.  It's everybody's fault but theirs.
> 
> That hospital wasn't trained nor properly equipped and the CDC never stepped up to the plate and now they are playing the blame game.
> 
> I am hoping that they step up before this becomes a true epidemic.




OH, I agree they are idiots - I agree, and I do agree with most of what you say - the Obama Admin dropped the ball early on and I think the head of the CDC is just a mouthpiece for them.  However, I still think the Nurse should have not flown if she was experiencing symptoms on Friday.  IF.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> LB did no name calling yet in this thread, but I do hope he got his flu shot. If I missed the name calling, I apologize, but sometimes it is warranted.
> 
> However, I do agree with him about the fear horse running faster.
> 
> Do you not have some story about yourself to impart to us.  We would never think that anything is about you.  Do tell, please?



He was continuing his accusations of fear mongering.  I don't think posting information about this topic if fear mongering.   MY opinion.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> He was continuing his accusations of fear mongering.



It's not an accusation; it's an accurate description of the news coverage, and on whole, the commentary from the internet virology and public health "experts" that comment on forums and blog posts.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> And this is exactly what I'm talking about, people freaking out and now a whole boat load of people (literally) have to be inconvenienced.  The freak out part comes from no one knows much about this and an over abundance of caution.



I am glad we can keep some humor in this ebola thing.  You have been posting prolifically about it; as in every news story and every step of the way.  Humor is a good thing! :


----------



## RareBreed

Co-worker was telling me today about this book he read back in the 90's about Ebola. True story. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone


----------



## Larry Gude

RareBreed said:


> Co-worker was telling me today about this book he read back in the 90's about Ebola. True story. It was air-bourne so we're not as safe as we think.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone



It's airborne to the extent that if an infected person sneezes and you rather soonly inhale it or get the sneeze on your fingers and pick your nose that the potential is there to become infected. 

If it was anywhere near as infectious as suggested by the term 'airborne' we'd be WAY beyond 4,000 dead over in Africa. You CAN get it through airborne transmission. It is highly unlikely.


----------



## RareBreed

Larry Gude said:


> It's airborne to the extent that if an infected person sneezes and you rather soonly inhale it or get the sneeze on your fingers and pick your nose that the potential is there to become infected.
> 
> If it was anywhere near as infectious as suggested by the term 'airborne' we'd be WAY beyond 4,000 dead over in Africa. You CAN get it through airborne transmission. It is highly unlikely.



Yep, I changed my post while you were responding to amend that part out as it sounded more extreme than intended.


----------



## Larry Gude

RareBreed said:


> Yep, I changed my post while you were responding to amend that part out as it sounded more extreme than intended.



Plus, we don't think we're safe. We are on the verge of an epic freakout. 

1. A President with already shaky credibility LYING to us, yet again, that an outbreak is HIGHLY unlikely who then sends out...
2. A Presidentially appointed numb nuts, CDC boss, Freidan who says some more things that amount to lies that then leads to...
3. The inevitable revelations, in short order, that 1 and 2 are not being honest and are incompetent. Couple this to...
4. An opposition party that has, if anything, the same level of credibility, at best. Leading to...
5. Widespread distrust and fear. 

Who to trust? Who is not bull####ting us? How bad is it? What to do? 

This is the danger of electing someone with a self centered person with no skill set for the job AND an opposition party full of likewise self interested people who would rather let the drift of confidence and trust go than stand up BEFORE we reach this point.


----------



## Bay_Kat

http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-after-vomiting-passenger-dies-on-flight-from-nigeria-to-jfk/

This guy died on a flight from Nigeria to JFK *yesterday* but they have ruled out ebola.  He showed signs but they say it was a heart attack, how can they know this soon that it wasn't ebola?



> and a top lawmaker said officials gave the corpse only a “cursory” exam before declaring that the victim did not have Ebola.


----------



## migtig

Larry Gude said:


> Plus, we don't think we're safe. We are on the verge of an epic freakout.
> 
> 1. A President with already shaky credibility LYING to us, yet again, that an outbreak is HIGHLY unlikely who then sends out...
> 2. A Presidentially appointed numb nuts, CDC boss, Freidan who says some more things that amount to lies that then leads to...
> 3. The inevitable revelations, in short order, that 1 and 2 are not being honest and are incompetent. Couple this to...
> 4. An opposition party that has, if anything, the same level of credibility, at best. Leading to...
> 5. Widespread distrust and fear.
> 
> Who to trust? Who is not bull####ting us? How bad is it? What to do?
> 
> This is the danger of electing someone with a self centered person with no skill set for the job AND an opposition party full of likewise self interested people who would rather let the drift of confidence and trust go than stand up BEFORE we reach this point.


I concur.  This nation is one more screw-up away from becoming a stampede.  

I'm actually concerned that the President actived all reservists and IRR last night to "fight ebola" on the homefront.  One screw-up.  One hair trigger.  One "armed" us citizen being asked the wrong question by some Saturday Joe in full tactical gear and gas masks and chem suits and being told he needs to go to a CDC camp for observation...then we are going to have the scenario all the so called nuts predicted and that...that is going to be catastrophic.  

I'm really truly afraid that this is going to be handled very poorly.


----------



## b23hqb

Tom Clancy had a book in the mid-90's called "Executive Orders" where a terrorist set up some kind of aerosol mister containing ebola at a convention in Orlando, I believe, making it airborne via water droplets. A scary scenario then as well as today.


----------



## Larry Gude

migtig said:


> I concur.  This nation is one more screw-up away from becoming a stampede.
> 
> I'm actually concerned that the President actived all reservists and IRR last night to "fight ebola" on the homefront.  One screw-up.  One hair trigger.  One "armed" us citizen being asked the wrong question by some Saturday Joe in full tactical gear and gas masks and chem suits and being told he needs to go to a CDC camp for observation...then we are going to have the scenario all the so called nuts predicted and that...that is going to be catastrophic.
> 
> I'm really truly afraid that this is going to be handled very poorly.



Here's the thing; Obama does NOT want anymore D control of the Senate. As is, he can blame everything on the R's but, at least half the the press about it keeps coming back to the fact that his party has 2/3's of what it needs for legislation plus it gets old incessantly passing the buck. With a GOP Senate and House, he has all he needs to be able to no longer have pressure on him. Then, in a month or so, he HAS to compromise with them. Now, he can't. 

The handling of this will ensure R control of the Senate. I am NOT calling that a good thing, at all. However, it points to we, the people, feeling like we've actually done something and then the moment passes. President Obama hasn't done anything for 6 years BUT whack out fellow D's. He's not gonna stop now and doing something dramatic in an attempt to exhibit leadership and reason to trust the D's.

Not much of a silver lining but, it is something.


----------



## mamatutu

Where is ICit?  Y'all need to clam down.  Seriously.  It  has been done in steps, and patriots that knew better are overly armed at this point, and ready.  It will be ok.  Bring on the zombies!


----------



## ICit

mamatutu said:


> Where is ICit?  Y'all need to clam down.  Seriously.  It  has been done in steps, and patriots that knew better are overly armed at this point, and ready.  It will be ok.  Bring on the zombies!



why are you calling me out???


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> You don't just get it from sitting next to someone on a plane or even handling their fluids. There has to be introduction to your body.


"The CDC defines close contact as being within three feet of a patient for a prolonged period of time, or having direct brief contact, such as shaking hands and hugging. Walking by a person or moving through a hospital does not comprise contact, the CDC says."

Sitting next to someone on a plane for an entire flight, touching the same stuff they are touching, then rubbing your eyes or your nose or your lips.... so yes, dear Larry there is a reason these people should be notified they are at risk.  As well as everyone she visited. She was in full blown fever for BOTH flights.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-after-vomiting-passenger-dies-on-flight-from-nigeria-to-jfk/
> 
> This guy died on a flight from Nigeria to JFK *yesterday* but they have ruled out ebola.  He showed signs but they say it was a heart attack, how can they know this soon that it wasn't ebola?


Well, their little temp zapper thingy probably didn't sense a high enough fever after he dropped dead... :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

I wonder how many people will be monitered, and die, and we'll never hear about it, to prevent this tailspin panic we're all supposed to go into.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> " .. so yes, dear Larry there is a reason these people should be notified they are at risk.   .



I didn't say, or suggest, there should not be notification. 

Not being one to get in front of a herd of people freaking out; if you sit next to someone and DON'T get their sneeze on you or don't touch your own orifices if you do, you won't get it. 


For crying out loud, people. What y'all are describing is a problem. Not the apocalypse.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Tom Clancy had a book in the mid-90's called "Executive Orders" where a terrorist set up some kind of aerosol mister containing ebola at a convention in Orlando, I believe, making it airborne via water droplets. A scary scenario then as well as today.



An al queda cell was working on cooking up some bubonic plague for use as a weapon a few years back and wiped themselves out.


----------



## Amused_despair

if some one sneezes on you, smack them with a frying pan, it is the only way to be safe


----------



## mamatutu

ICit said:


> why are you calling me out???



I wasn't calling you out at all.  I just like your clam down thing, but now that I looked your avatar says clam out, but the same.  It was in fun.  Enjoy your coffee.  

And, I overlooked the times that you actually called me out, but that is neither here nor there.  Have a fab day!


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> I didn't say, or suggest, there should not be notification.
> 
> Not being one to get in front of a herd of people freaking out; if you sit next to someone and DON'T get their sneeze on you or don't touch your own orifices if you do, you won't get it.
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, people. What y'all are describing is a problem. Not the apocalypse.


Larry, do you agree that discussion and awareness are the biggest defense to people realizing that they need to be aware that they need to not be touching their orifices and indeed need to wash their hands and beyond often?  

I agree this is not the apocalypse but as has already been demonstrated everybody assumes people know what do to take basic precautions but they are NOT doing it.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Larry, do you agree that discussion and awareness are the biggest defense to people realizing that they need to be aware that they need to not be touching their orifices and indeed need to wash their hands and beyond often?
> 
> I agree this is not the apocalypse but as has already been demonstrated everybody assumes people know what do to take basic precautions but they are NOT doing it.



Yes, I agree. I said as much or, at least thought I did, in several posts. Education, awareness. I even advocated taking advantage of the heightened awareness to do that very thing. 

The problem is now one of credibility; the President has none. His guy at CDC has none. They deliberately threw that away, knowingly lying about this. The problem, further, is the check and balance, the opposition party, is doing nothing but fanning hysteria for political gain.


----------



## ICit

mamatutu said:


> I wasn't calling you out at all.  I just like your clam down thing, but now that I looked your avatar says clam out, but the same.  It was in fun.  Enjoy your coffee.
> 
> And, I overlooked the times that you actually called me out, but that is neither here nor there.  Have a fab day!



....   i was wondering if i missed something 

its all good   .....   carry on


----------



## mamatutu

Amused_despair said:


> if some one sneezes on you, smack them with a frying pan, it is the only way to be safe



  I just put one in my purse.  An iron one.  That should do the job!  Off to run my errands.  I feel totally protected now!  Y'all have a fabulous day, my dear forumites.


----------



## kwillia

ICit said:


> ....   i was wondering if i missed something
> 
> its all good   .....   carry on


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> I agree this is not the apocalypse but as has already been demonstrated everybody assumes people know what do to take basic precautions but they are NOT doing it.




Thus the human condition. I would argue we, in the US have been and will be much more conscientious about this than say, folks in Liberia or Sierra Leone with the point being that if those people haven't been wiped out entirely by this, 4,000 deaths really isn't many at this point with their conditions and infrastructure, that even if we're rather lazy and inattentive about this, it's not going to be some huge deal. Think about ALL the people in the hot areas who SHOULD have contracted it that didn't. 

We agree about awareness and education which can be done with a handful of clicks and we agree it is a problem and we agree it is not now and will not be a big one. The hysteria is the issue here and our leadership, left and right, our elected leaders, are sinking, as usual, to the challenge.


----------



## b23hqb

I hope this prediction is wrong and no one else here gets the virus:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-16/u-s-ebola-cases-may-exceed-two-dozen-by-november-.html


----------



## mamatutu

kwillia said:


>


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Thus the human condition. I would argue we, in the US have been and will be much more conscientious about this than say, folks in Liberia or Sierra Leone with the point being that if those people haven't been wiped out entirely by this, 4,000 deaths really isn't many at this point with their conditions and infrastructure, that even if we're rather lazy and inattentive about this, it's not going to be some huge deal. Think about ALL the people in the hot areas who SHOULD have contracted it that didn't.
> 
> We agree about awareness and education which can be done with a handful of clicks and we agree it is a problem and we agree it is not now and will not be a big one. The hysteria is the issue here and our leadership, left and right, our elected leaders, are sinking, as usual, to the challenge.


Larry, this is bigger than the eventual number count of how many in America end up infected. As has been demonstrated already based on the still single digit count all it takes is ONE to result in the precautionary closing and scrubbing of schools, airplanes, ambulances, etc.  So without any evidence of the ebola victim actually spreading the disease we now have hundreds of families having to stay home because of school closings, or travel plans cancelled or banks closed or stores closed or taxies out of service or etc. etc. etc.    We can't NOT take these precautionary measures of closures and scrubbing so either way just ONE person in any given location will have a dramatic affect on many.   It is a big deal.


----------



## ICit

kwillia said:


>



....


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> "The CDC defines close contact as being within three feet of a patient for a prolonged period of time, or having direct brief contact, such as shaking hands and hugging. Walking by a person or moving through a hospital does not comprise contact, the CDC says."
> 
> Sitting next to someone on a plane for an entire flight, touching the same stuff they are touching, then rubbing your eyes or your nose or your lips.... so yes, dear Larry there is a reason these people should be notified they are at risk.  As well as everyone she visited. She was in full blown fever for BOTH flights.



Thank you


----------



## kwillia

Case in point... So now these 8 people who were unfortunate enough to be in the vacinity of an Ebola victim are now forced into at least a 21 day quarantine. If they work I'm willing to bet they don't have that much leave on the books. They are not sick so they won't qualify for any disability pay. If the go on LWOP then they won't be accumulating accrued leave during those three weeks. They will also most likely be responsible for paying for any medical or other insurance "benefits" out of pocket that is usually covered by the employee. This on top of having to cover their regular bills without any income coming in. This could end of happening to any one of us.

http://cleveland.cbslocal.com/2014/...ers-at-bridal-store-nurse-with-ebola-visited/

Eight individuals in northeast Ohio were under quarantine Thursday as health officials broadened the group of people being notified that they may have had contact with a Texas nurse who was diagnosed with Ebola after visiting the area.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is expanding its investigation to include passengers on Amber Vinson’s flight from Dallas to Cleveland last Friday. Meanwhile, Summit County officials are looking for shoppers who were at an Akron bridal store she visited.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Case in point... So now these 8 people who were unfortunate enough to be in the vacinity of an Ebola victim are now forced into at least a 21 day quarantine. If they work I'm willing to bet they don't have that much leave on the books. They are not sick so they won't qualify for any disability pay. If the go on LWOP then they won't be accumulating accrued leave during those three weeks. They will also most likely be responsible for paying for any medical or other insurance "benefits" out of pocket that is usually covered by the employee. This on top of having to cover their regular bills without any income coming in. This could end of happening to any one of us.
> 
> http://cleveland.cbslocal.com/2014/...ers-at-bridal-store-nurse-with-ebola-visited/
> 
> Eight individuals in northeast Ohio were under quarantine Thursday as health officials broadened the group of people being notified that they may have had contact with a Texas nurse who was diagnosed with Ebola after visiting the area.
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is expanding its investigation to include passengers on Amber Vinson’s flight from Dallas to Cleveland last Friday. Meanwhile, Summit County officials are looking for shoppers who were at an Akron bridal store she visited.



and for the same reasons, a person who may well have ebola, will not seek help because a fever could also be just a touch of the flu.  So they wait until the symptoms have become serious, and they have exposed peopel, to seek medical attention.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> An al queda cell was working on cooking up some bubonic plague for use as a weapon a few years back and wiped themselves out.



Couldn't have happened to a nicer, more deserving  group of people.


----------



## mamatutu

mAlice said:


> and for the same reasons, a person who may well have ebola, will not seek help because a fever could also be just a touch of the flu.  So they wait until the symptoms have become serious, and they have exposed peopel, to seek medical attention.



That's the rub.  The incubation period.  I still can't believe the CDC let that nurse fly from Ohio to Texas.  I do think that America as a whole thinks they are invincible because we have always been so self sufficient, and protected.  So, I think this is something beyond the thinking of what can happen to us.  But, it is a throw back to what the white man did to the Native Americans in North, Central and South America.  Small pox, murder, and then alcohol.  Maybe, we got too big for our own britches.  Oh, and yeah, our gov and CDC is a joke; as in suck.


----------



## edinsomd

How has most of Africa avoided ebola?

Guess.

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=55859


----------



## Larry Gude

edinsomd said:


> How has most of Africa avoided ebola?
> 
> Guess.
> 
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=55859




Wait. Are you suggesting that border controls....work?


----------



## edinsomd

Larry Gude said:


> Wait. Are you suggesting that border controls....work?



I know it sounds odd, but it seems to be so.

/sarc

Patently obvious is more like it.


----------



## Lurk

migtig said:


> She's young and invincible.  This nurse is only 24.  Would you think you are going to get sick and die when you were 24?
> 
> And remember, she did call the CDC and let them know she was planning on traveling, and they did nothing to advise against it.
> 
> And in all honesty, she may not have thought she had this.  It already appears that the staff at that hospital was not really educated on ebola to begin with.  I mean, can any nurses on here speak up and say whether or not ebola, prior to the last few days, was something they were really familiar with and saw on a regular basis?
> 
> And in the early days, she could have felt "off" but maybe she has allergies, or maybe her immune system, with her being young, was fighting so well, she didn't notice.
> I honestly, logically, cannot blame the nurse for getting ebola nor for traveling, nor for anything else.
> 
> According to the chart below, I exhibit a lot of signs for ebola.



Universal Infection Control precautions should have protected anyone who was adequately practicing them.  It's only when there's a really contagious agent that those who "kinda-sorta" did infection control start showing the shortcuts and inadequacy of their activities.  You'll notice that the ones screaming the most that "We didn't have the $5,000 yellow suits.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  It's the hospital administration that's responsible." are the unions of nurses.  What about the doctors and orderlies?  Where (possibly the person on the Carnival cruise) are the folks who dabbled with blood, urine, and ####?  These are the people who know and practice true Universal Infection Control precautions every day they are at work.


----------



## Lurk

Larry Gude said:


> Wait. Are you suggesting that border controls....work?



Yes, in places where the locals control the border and the central government may as well not exist at all.


----------



## mAlice

http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/26813907/hazmat-team-called-to-pentagon-because-of-ebola-scare


----------



## Lurk

mAlice said:


> http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/26813907/hazmat-team-called-to-pentagon-because-of-ebola-scare



This is becoming as crazy as the "mysterious white power found in laundromat" scares of a few years ago.


----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## glhs837

Am I too late to clean up on Clorox stock?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

edinsomd said:


> How has most of Africa avoided ebola?
> 
> Guess.
> 
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=55859



Inorite? Because everyone knows that step zero in dealing with a viral outbreak is to drive travel clandestine and guarantee not even a perfunctory health screening is done on those who are going figure out way to enter the country just the same. Nor would anyone have a chance to map out a path of where the infected and non-infected crossed paths.

I suspect that tomorrow the headline on CNN will be that the author of this piece -- "Hondo" -- has been named the head muckety-muck leucocyte at the CDC.

A jolly idea: We can quarantine these filthy bastards in those dilapidated warrens a/k/a the Katrina FEMA trailers.


----------



## PJay

http://m.washingtonexaminer.com/wat...victims-to-u.s.-for-treatment/article/2554956


Sure! The more the merrier!

You must be a bat if you do not see what  is going on here.


----------



## Hijinx

I believe that somewhere I read that there are presently only 11 units prepared with isolation beds of the type needed for the treatment of Ebola in the United States.

Now if Mr. Obama would care to put one of these patients up in the Lincoln Bedroom and have his wife dress in a haz mat suit to care for them I might be inclined to agree with his bringing them over.


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> I believe that somewhere I read that there are presently only 11 units prepared with isolation beds of the type needed for the treatment of Ebola in the United States.
> 
> Now if Mr. Obama would care to put one of these patients up in the Lincoln Bedroom and have his wife dress in a haz mat suit to care for them I might be inclined to agree with his bringing them over.



oh, I don't think he'd have a problem putting his lovely wife (gag) in the bedroom filled with Ebola. Hazmat or not. If he or one of his watchdogs are reading this they're thinking, brilliant idea!


----------



## b23hqb

Hijinx said:


> I believe that somewhere I read that there are presently only 11 units prepared with isolation beds of the type needed for the treatment of Ebola in the United States.
> 
> Now if Mr. Obama would care to put one of these patients up in the Lincoln Bedroom and have his wife dress in a haz mat suit to care for them I might be inclined to agree with his bringing them over.



I heard there were 12 such "suites (a private bathroom is a must)" at the ready, minus the two currently occupied by the nurses. I would also think the so well informed, compassionate prez would be glad to donate room space at any of the secluded, private getaway sites he enjoys often away from 1600 Pa Ave. I also believe there are very exclusive, private golf courses that would rather host Ebola patients then obama hisself.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Saw this morning that the boyfriend of the first nurse is showing symptoms of ebola, I really hope he doesn't have it.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> Saw this morning that the boyfriend of the first nurse is showing symptoms of ebola, I really hope he doesn't have it.



Bad news - doesn't look good:

http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...riend.feared.to.show.ebola.symptoms/41859.htm

"While the nurse is still being cared for in Maryland, new reports say that Pham's boyfriend may have also contracted the disease. Got News via The Epoch Times, with Alcon CEO Jeff George's email as its source, stated that the nurse's boyfriend was immediately admitted to the hospital and put in quarantine after showing signs of the deadly virus. *However, the same email did not confirm that the man is suffering from Ebola."
*

I sincerely pray for a false positive for this guy.


----------



## Larry Gude

Anyone see the chart showing that, since the Ebola outbreak and the 4,000 deaths that, in Africa, same amount of time, AID's has taken 600,000 lives and starvation 200,000?


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Bad news - doesn't look good:
> 
> http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...riend.feared.to.show.ebola.symptoms/41859.htm
> 
> "While the nurse is still being cared for in Maryland, new reports say that Pham's boyfriend may have also contracted the disease. Got News via The Epoch Times, with Alcon CEO Jeff George's email as its source, stated that the nurse's boyfriend was immediately admitted to the hospital and put in quarantine after showing signs of the deadly virus. *However, the same email did not confirm that the man is suffering from Ebola."
> *
> 
> I sincerely pray for a false positive for this guy.



Me too.

I was thinking this morning, since Duncan's family is now out of quarantine and no one else comes down with it within the next 3 weeks, that would be it, as long as no one brings it over again, then I saw the report this morning about the boyfriend.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Anyone see the chart showing that, since the Ebola outbreak and the 4,000 deaths that, in Africa, same amount of time, AID's has taken 600,000 lives and starvation 200,000?



No argument here. Is ISIS on the list for murders that top more than the ebola deaths?


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> Me too.
> 
> I was thinking this morning, since Duncan's family is now out of quarantine and no one else comes down with it within the next 3 weeks, that would be it, as long as no one brings it over again, then I saw the report this morning about the boyfriend.



Nope. 

Based on research conducted the last couple decades on Ebola outbreaks, there should be 2-12% of infections that don't express until after 21 days. There are also exposures that likely don't need 21 days to be clear. But, that is problematic as no test can prove you do or don't have it until it expresses. The research also indicates that there are cases where not only is 21 days not long enough but, that a small number of cases, under 1%, it will sit in you, undetected, indefinitely. 

That's the science no one wants to discuss.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> No argument here. Is ISIS on the list for murders that top more than the ebola deaths?



I have seen no data on total ISIS inflicted casualties. It may well be in the 1,000's but, I don't think it has reached 4,000 yet. Maybe. 

And, are they murders or war casualties? Are we talking in battle or executions of POW's?


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> I have seen no data on total ISIS inflicted casualties. It may well be in the 1,000's but, I don't think it has reached 4,000 yet. Maybe.
> 
> And, are they murders or war casualties? Are we talking in battle or executions of POW's?



I'm talking line line 'em up by the dozens and hundreds and shoot 'em.

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/un-islamic-state-mass/2014/10/02/id/598125/

"These include attacks directly targeting civilians and civilian infrastructure, executions and other targeted killings of civilians, abductions, rape and other forms of sexual and physical violence perpetrated against women and children, forced recruitment of children, destruction or desecration of places of religious or cultural significance, wanton destruction and looting of property, and denial of fundamental freedoms."

In a single massacre on June 12, the report said, 1,500 Iraqi soldiers and security officers from the former Camp Speicher military base in Salahuddin were captured and killed by Islamic State fighters. Some reports say 1,700.

http://www.ibtimes.com/new-isis-vid...one-survivor-details-gruesome-tactics-1676540

I would have to reasonably put their executions above the ebola deaths so far.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I'm talking line line 'em up by the dozens and hundreds and shoot 'em.
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/un-islamic-state-mass/2014/10/02/id/598125/
> 
> "These include attacks directly targeting civilians and civilian infrastructure, executions and other targeted killings of civilians, abductions, rape and other forms of sexual and physical violence perpetrated against women and children, forced recruitment of children, destruction or desecration of places of religious or cultural significance, wanton destruction and looting of property, and denial of fundamental freedoms."
> 
> In a single massacre on June 12, the report said, 1,500 Iraqi soldiers and security officers from the former Camp Speicher military base in Salahuddin were captured and killed by Islamic State fighters.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/new-isis-vid...one-survivor-details-gruesome-tactics-1676540
> 
> I would have to reasonably put their executions above the ebola deaths so far.



No argument from me. I just hadn't seen, or looked for, any data and am only passingly familiar with reports saying '10 here, 200 there'.  I just didn't know.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Anyone see the chart showing that, since the Ebola outbreak and the 4,000 deaths that, in Africa, same amount of time, AID's has taken 600,000 lives and starvation 200,000?


IMO, the concern raised by Ebola now being within our borders vs. AIDs and starvation is that we have some control over our exposure to avoidance of AIDs and starvation, but no so Ebola... all we have to do is be in the wrong public place at the wrong time in order to come in contact with a painful, very deadly virus.   It's all a matter of feeling like we have no control. And when you next bring up influenza which can also be deadly and of which we have much better odds of coming in contact with I'd like to say that we know all of that too, but influenza isn't as scary because it doesn't make blood shoot out eyeballs and such.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Larry Gude said:


> Nope.
> 
> Based on research conducted the last couple decades on Ebola outbreaks, there should be 2-12% of infections that don't express until after 21 days. There are also exposures that likely don't need 21 days to be clear. But, that is problematic as no test can prove you do or don't have it until it expresses. The research also indicates that there are cases where not only is 21 days not long enough but, that a small number of cases, under 1%, it will sit in you, undetected, indefinitely.
> 
> That's the science no one wants to discuss.



That's a little scary.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> That's a little scary.



It should be but, it is, unlike the news, based on science and not talking points. 

No different than anything else; Iraq, terror, climate, energy, medicine. We allow ourselves to be talked to like teenagers and children. :shrug:


----------



## Amused_despair

More people were killed by cattle stampedes in Britain in 2009 than have died of ebola in the United States this year.
http://www.ibtimes.com/trampled-death-cows-it-happens-more-often-you-think-844859 

More people were murdered in the USA last year than were killed by ISIS in Iraq this year. 14,827 in the USA to 9,347 killed by ISIS in Iraq.
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/09/...early-all-other-developed-countries-fbi-data/
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/07/isis-s-gruesome-muslim-death-toll.html#

I would rather see us do something about our own problems in this country than to needlessly sacrifice one more American servicemember in a foreign land in an undeclared war that has less to do with our national safety than the regimes in Russia and China.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> IMO, the concern raised by Ebola now being within our borders vs. AIDs and starvation is that we have some control over our exposure to avoidance of AIDs and starvation, but no so Ebola... all we have to do is be in the wrong public place at the wrong time in order to come in contact with a painful, very deadly virus.   It's all a matter of feeling like we have no control. And when you next bring up influenza which can also be deadly and of which we have much better odds of coming in contact with I'd like to say that we know all of that too, but influenza isn't as scary because it doesn't make blood shoot out eyeballs and such.



I have given you the impression I don't think Ebola is bad, haven't I? 

I think it is REALLY bad. I also don't think, based on research, that it is going to wipe us all out. I TOTALLY agree about the separation of degree and control of the other things that kill us but, 600,000 dead is a LOT v. 4,000 and so is 200,000 due to starvation which, unlike sexual transmission, is truly helpless people. 

A LOT of very big issues have been WIPED from the front page and the public attention over, what, ONE death in the US so far?


----------



## Bay_Kat

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...cles/bn9/2014/10/20/who_nigeria_s_ebola_.html

Interesting article I just came across on our local news.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...cles/bn9/2014/10/20/who_nigeria_s_ebola_.html
> 
> Interesting article I just came across on our local news.



"The announcement comes after 42 days have passed — twice the disease's maximum incubation period"   Another misleading statement.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> A LOT of very big issues have been WIPED from the front page and the public attention over, what, ONE death in the US so far?


Yep. That is pretty typical of late... we have become a society of "We won't stand for.... ooooooooh, shiney..... ooooooh, ahhhhhh...."


----------



## b23hqb

kwillia said:


> IMO, the concern raised by Ebola now being within our borders vs. AIDs and starvation is that we have some control over our exposure to avoidance of AIDs and starvation, but no so Ebola... all we have to do is be in the wrong public place at the wrong time in order to come in contact with a painful, very deadly virus.   It's all a matter of feeling like we have no control. And when you next bring up influenza which can also be deadly and of which we have much better odds of coming in contact with I'd like to say that we know all of that too, but influenza isn't as scary because it doesn't make blood shoot out eyeballs and such.



Good point. In the U.S., AIDS is still overwhelmingly self-inflicted, with about 65-70% resulting from men having sex with men (MSM), about 5% injection drug users (IDU), and pretty much the rest heterosexual women, along with a small % of heterosexual men having sex with infected partners. Those are just my rough numbers from eyeballing the chart.

http://www.aids.gov/hiv-aids-basics/hiv-aids-101/statistics/

AIDS in the rest of the world is another story, but the transmission % of initial infections pretty much follow the US model.

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/statistics/basics/

We can directly do something about hunger, and really curb or stop AIDS, if the vast % of people HIV positive in the US would just stop themselves from causing their own damage. 

Ebola is the scary animal not under the bed anymore.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Yep. That is pretty typical of late... we have become a society of "We won't stand for.... ooooooooh, shiney..... ooooooh, ahhhhhh...."



Well, that's what I am trying to point out here. While Ebola matters, it is NOTHING compared to our other issues from immigration to the wars to the ACA and what to expect out the next election.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Well, that's what I am trying to point out here. While Ebola matters, it is NOTHING compared to our other issues from immigration to the wars to the ACA and what to expect out the next election.



Correct. It's nothing here - yet - and I hope it stays that way. No doubt on the other massive issues we face as well.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Well, that's what I am trying to point out here. While Ebola matters, it is NOTHING compared to our other issues from immigration to the wars to the ACA and what to expect out the next election.


Yeah, and we feel just as helpless and lacking any control over those things as well.


----------



## Hijinx

We feel helpless because people with jobs and family who work 5 days a week do not want to take the time and effort to march on Washington and present themselves to our so-called leadership and demand to be heard.

Now people without jobs  do not mind asking for more ,people who get paid to demonstrate don't mind, and people with nothing better to do , they don't mind---and they get heard.


----------



## Lurk

Hijinx said:


> We feel helpless because people with jobs and family who work 5 days a week do not want to take the time and effort to march on Washington and present themselves to our so-called leadership and demand to be heard.
> 
> Now people without jobs  do not mind asking for more ,people who get paid to demonstrate don't mind, and people with nothing better to do , they don't mind---and they get heard.



People in the former group really do not want to join those in the later group.


----------



## Lurk

Don't have access to the medical literature at the moment, but here's a Business Insider graphic that might be helpful.


----------



## mAlice

Glad she's improving 

http://news.yahoo.com/condition-nurse-ebola-upgraded-good-214942387.html


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> Glad she's improving
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/condition-nurse-ebola-upgraded-good-214942387.html





She looked pretty happy.


----------



## Hijinx

Happy FOR her.


----------



## GURPS

*Amber Vinson Hires Michael Vick's Attorney Because Her Feeeeeelings Are Hurt.*



Let's just unpack this a bit further, shall we?

Amber assisted in Thomas Eric Duncan's care in Dallas, including tasks like drawing blood, inserting catheters, and dealing with whatever sort of bodily fluids were exploding out of Duncan as dying from Ebola.  Two days after Duncan died, she flew, and then next day busied herself visiting a wedding dress store, and exposed herself to all sorts of people.  That night, Nina Pham was diagnosed. The next day, Amber called the CDC to report her temperature (which was slightly elevated) and the CDC said she was safe to fly back to Cleveland. She flew back home.  And then her fever got worse.

Three days later, she's diagnosed.

Now, officials in Ohio are monitoring 153 people who either flew on the same plane as Amber did, visited the same store, or otherwise came into contact with her.  Three of those people are quarantined in their homes.

Initially, when the story broke that Amber had Ebola, lots and lots of people, myself included, were PISSED that she had flown with a fever.  As a nurse who had direct contact with Duncan, she should have known better.  But days later, when it was reported that she HAD checked in with the CDC, and it became clearer and clearer that the CDC was hopelessly ineffective with respect to protocols or consistency in dealing with Ebola here in the US, most folks, myself included, cut her some slack. She tried to do the right thing by checking in with the very people who should have had the sense to tell her to NOT FLY.  But they didn't.  And she believed if anyone ought to know she was safe to fly, it was the CDC.

Fast forward to today.  Amber's family has released this statement:

"Suggestions that she ignored any of the physician and government-provided protocols recommended to her are patently untrue and hurtful. In the interest of Amber and our family, we have retained esteemed attorney Billy Martin to provide us with legal counsel during this unfortunate and troubling time."  They further said they, "are troubled by some of the negative public comments and media coverage that mischaracterize Amber and her actions."


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> Let's just unpack this a bit further, shall we?
> 
> "



Her feelings? How about the destruction of her professional reputation?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Here we go again

Reports: NYC patient positive for Ebola

A health care worker who recently returned to the United States from West Africa is being tested at a New York City hospital for possible Ebola, health officials said Thursday.

The unidentified doctor was working with Doctors Without Borders and returned from one of the three West African countries afflicted with the disease within the past 21 days. Officials were contacted after he reported a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms, according to a statement from the commissioner of the New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene.

The patient was transported to Bellevue Hospital in New York by a specially trained HAZ TAC unit wearing Personal Protection Equipment (PPE).

"A person in New York City, who recently worked with Doctors Without Borders in one of the Ebola-affected countries in West Africa, notified our office this morning to report having developed a fever," Doctors Without Borders said in a statement.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...for-possible-ebola-at-new-york-city-hospital/


----------



## PJay

hmm...nhboy has been missing around here..

Doctors Without Borders  was in his signature...could it be? Nah.


----------



## Lurk

Homesick said:


> hmm...nhboy has been missing around here..
> 
> Doctors Without Borders  was in his signature...could it be? Nah.



Don't dismiss this idea too readily.  NHBoy was nearly qualified to empty and clean bedpans and could have been pressed into service under conditions of personnel distress.


----------



## b23hqb

NYC cops had a bad yesterday, but this makes even worse:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/24/police-ebola-garbage-can_n_6039880.html

What are these cops thinking, or are they even thinking, by throwing their anti-virus suits into a street trash container?


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> NYC cops had a bad yesterday, but this makes even worse:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/24/police-ebola-garbage-can_n_6039880.html
> 
> What are these cops thinking, or are they even thinking, by throwing their anti-virus suits into a street trash container?



I saw that on TV this morning, guess they don't think of the homeless folks there digging through the trash. Hoping they didn't touch anything.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> I saw that on TV this morning, guess they don't think of the homeless folks there digging through the trash. Hoping they didn't touch anything.



Saw it on Fox about 30 minutes ago. Can our official response by authorities to the ebola get even more comical and ridiculous?


----------



## GURPS

> *Humanitarian doctor tests positive for Ebola in NYC*
> 
> 
> Since returning from Africa, Spencer rode the A, L, and No. 1 subway lines, went running, used an Uber livery cab, and went to a bowling alley in Williamsburg called the Gutter Wednesday night, said Dr. Mary Bassett, the city's health commissioner. He also visited the High Line park in Manhattan at some point, she said. He began exhibiting a fever and diarrhea on Thursday morning.
> 
> *His most recent subway ride came just hours before his Ebola test.
> 
> "He was exposed to four people. His fiance, a cab driver and two friends he went bowling with," Cuomo said.*
> 
> "Today, EMS HAZ TAC Units transported a patient to Bellevue Hospital who presented a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms," Basset said in a statement earlier Thursday before the diagnosis. "As a further precaution, beginning today, the Health Department's team of disease detectives immediately began to actively trace all of the patient's contacts to identify anyone who may be at potential risk. The Health Department staff has established protocols to identify, notify, and, if necessary, quarantine any contacts of Ebola cases."
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio said that the man had limited contact with others since coming back from Africa. One of those was his fiance, who was also brought to Bellevue. The mayor also cautioned New Yorkers that their chances of contracting Ebola are very slim, even if you were on the subway with Spencer.








dude should have known better, rides the subway AFTER he starts having a fever ...
... everything he touched is a potential transmission point for an hour or more after his sweaty little mitt touches it

a DOCTOR should know better ... dumb ass should be locked up, if he survives


----------



## Tech

I just hope he had his own ball and shoes.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Tech said:


> I just hope he had his own ball and shoes.



Ohhh, didn't even think of that, you know there was sweat involved.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> Ohhh, didn't even think of that, you know there was sweat involved.



It's not as if bowling alleys have ever been the cleanest, most sanitary venues around, but, ewwwww.......


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> dude should have known better, rides the subway AFTER he starts having a fever ...
> ... everything he touched is a potential transmission point for an hour or more after his sweaty little mitt touches it
> 
> a DOCTOR should know better ... dumb ass should be locked up, if he survives



Fan those flames....

Don't you wonder, at all, why so few in Liberia have died from this? If it was as the media is trying to portray, all of Liberia would be dead instead of a few 1,000 in a nation of millions. 

Ebola is VERY infectious. It is NOT very contagious. 

A friend of a friend has a friend who was just over there, photographer. She says it's noteworthy how all the reporting leaves out important basic facts like the culture over there. It seems Liberians are VERY touchy touchy with their dead. They mourn and hug the body, kiss it, and even then, again, there are ONLY a few 1,000's deaths. Not the megadeath we're trying to fan this into by fearing bowling alleys and shoes and buses and planes. 

If it was so bad, wouldn't entire planes full of people be sick?
Wouldn't everyone in the hospitals have it?
How about all of Times Square? 

The simple fact is that ebola is VERY infectious but, obviously, not everyone who comes into contact, close contact at even a death in the family in Liberia, gets it. Not even close. 

Ebola is NOT very contagious. 

In the mean time, the flu took another 150 in the US yesterday. And today. And tomorrow...
In the mean time,


----------



## Bay_Kat

Larry Gude said:


> Fan those flames....
> 
> Don't you wonder, at all, why so few in Liberia have died from this? If it was as the media is trying to portray, all of Liberia would be dead instead of a few 1,000 in a nation of millions.
> 
> Ebola is VERY infectious. It is NOT very contagious.
> 
> A friend of a friend has a friend who was just over there, photographer. She says it's noteworthy how all the reporting leaves out important basic facts like the culture over there. It seems Liberians are VERY touchy touchy with their dead. They mourn and hug the body, kiss it, and even then, again, there are ONLY a few 1,000's deaths. Not the megadeath we're trying to fan this into by fearing bowling alleys and shoes and buses and planes.
> 
> If it was so bad, wouldn't entire planes full of people be sick?
> Wouldn't everyone in the hospitals have it?
> How about all of Times Square?
> 
> The simple fact is that ebola is VERY infectious but, obviously, not everyone who comes into contact, close contact at even a death in the family in Liberia, gets it. Not even close.
> 
> Ebola is NOT very contagious.
> 
> In the mean time, the flu took another 150 in the US yesterday. And today. And tomorrow...
> In the mean time,



You keep bringing up the flu thing, but there is a flu vaccine, there is no ebola vaccine.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> You keep bringing up the flu thing, but there is a flu vaccine, there is no ebola vaccine.



Thank you for helping make the point. Even with a vaccine, the flu still kills 150 a day in the US. No vaccine, Ebola has killed how many???


----------



## GURPS

Larry Gude said:


> Fan those flames....
> 
> Don't you wonder, at all, why so few in Liberia have died from this? If it was as the media is trying to portray, all of Liberia would be dead instead of a few 1,000 in a nation of millions.





who are you going to believe the CDC run by Obama's people

who thought studying Fat Lesbians was a worthy endeavor and who wants to classify gun deaths as 'disease' 

or a *Liberian Film Maker*


weren't you the guy railing about what a poor choice it was going back into Iraq with Obama as CIC

the guy that nominated an Ebola Czar - a guy who was in deep into Solyndria ?


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Thank you for helping make the point. Even with a vaccine, the flu still kills 150 a day in the US. No vaccine, Ebola has killed how many???



How many of those 100-150 per day you cite did not bother to utilize the vaccine?


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> How many of those 100-150 per day you cite did not bother to utilize the vaccine?



Hell if I know. If you'd like to make your own comparison between the two in terms of contagiousness, which I thought was the point, especially since there is no Ebola vaccine, hence the worry, be my guest.


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> who are you going to believe the CDC run by Obama's people
> 
> who thought studying Fat Lesbians was a worthy endeavor and who wants to classify gun deaths as 'disease'
> 
> or a *Liberian Film Maker*
> 
> 
> weren't you the guy railing about what a poor choice it was going back into Iraq with Obama as CIC
> 
> the guy that nominated an Ebola Czar - a guy who was in deep into Solyndria ?



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Larry Gude said:


> Fan those flames....
> 
> Don't you wonder, at all, why so few in Liberia have died from this? If it was as the media is trying to portray, all of Liberia would be dead instead of a few 1,000 in a nation of millions.
> 
> Ebola is VERY infectious. It is NOT very contagious.
> 
> A friend of a friend has a friend who was just over there, photographer. She says it's noteworthy how all the reporting leaves out important basic facts like the culture over there. It seems Liberians are VERY touchy touchy with their dead. They mourn and hug the body, kiss it, and even then, again, there are ONLY a few 1,000's deaths. Not the megadeath we're trying to fan this into by fearing bowling alleys and shoes and buses and planes.
> 
> If it was so bad, wouldn't entire planes full of people be sick?
> Wouldn't everyone in the hospitals have it?
> How about all of Times Square?
> 
> The simple fact is that ebola is VERY infectious but, obviously, not everyone who comes into contact, close contact at even a death in the family in Liberia, gets it. Not even close.
> 
> Ebola is NOT very contagious.
> 
> In the mean time, the flu took another 150 in the US yesterday. And today. And tomorrow...
> In the mean time,



I always thought the ebola outbreaks were out "in the bush" and generally killed people before they got anywhere near heavily populated areas.


----------



## GURPS

*Bellevue staffers call-in ‘sick’ after Ebola arrives*



An extraordinary number of Bellevue Hospital staffers called in sick on Friday rather than treat the city’s first Ebola patient — and those who showed up were terrified to enter his isolation chamber, sources told The Post.

“The nurses on the floor are miserable with a ‘why me?’ attitude, scared to death and overworked because all their co-workers called out sick,” one source said.
“One nurse even went as far as to pretend she was having a stroke to get out of working there, but once they cleared her in the ER they sent her back up,” the source added.

Dr. Craig Spencer is being treated by nurses working in teams of two, “with one serving as a buddy watching the other,” said Health and Hospitals Corporation spokeswoman Ana Marengo, who denied there was a sickout.


----------



## GURPS

> *N.Y., N.J., Illinois to impose new Ebola quarantine rules*
> 
> 
> 
> And while the 33-year-old doctor notified authorities when he developed a fever and was quickly isolated at Bellevue Hospital Center, his own Ebola diagnosis prompted the governors of New York and New Jersey on Friday to impose a mandatory 21-day quarantine for medical workers returning from the countries hit hardest by the epidemic. Illinois later in the day imposed similar restrictions.
> 
> That action all but overshadowed the day’s good news: In Washington, a smiling Dallas nurse named Nina Pham hugged President Obama in the Oval Office after being declared Ebola-free by doctors and leaving the National Institutes of Health. And in New York, physicians said Spencer remained in stable condition, while officials fanned out to track down anyone he might have encountered in recent days.
> 
> The new quarantine rules, instituted late Friday by New York Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo (D) and New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie (R), came amid a deepening debate across the country over whether federal restrictions need to be tightened for anyone arriving in the United States from the Ebola-stricken countries of West Africa.







> *Nurse isolated over Ebola contacts criticises airport quarantine rules*
> 
> 
> Kaci Hickox tests negative but stays in New Jersey isolation
> Writes: ‘I was upset about being held with no explanation’
> Illinois institutes own quarantine rules despite lack of case
> ACLU raises concerns over ‘abuse of police powers’
> 
> 
> 
> A nurse who treated Ebola patients in Sierra Leone has criticized her treatment under a mandatory 21-day quarantine policy implemented in three US states on Friday, in an article written in a New Jersey hospital where she remained in isolation despite being cleared for Ebola in a preliminary test on Saturday.
> 
> Kaci Hickox was placed in isolation under a policy announced on Friday by New Jersey governor Chris Christie and New York governor Andrew Cuomo, which requires anyone flying into the states after having contact with Ebola sufferers in west Africa to be subject to a mandatory 21-day quarantine, thought to be the disease’s maximum incubation period.
> 
> Also on Saturday, New York City mayor Bill de Blasio told reporters Cuomo had not informed city officials before announcing the new quarantine rules. De Blasio declined to criticize or commend the new rules, which also affect New Jersey, but told reporters the city would co-operate with them.
> 
> The governors of New York and New Jersey acted after a New York doctor, Craig Spencer, who worked with Ebola patients in Guinea, tested positive for the disease. He remained in stable condition at Bellevue hospital in New York on Saturday.
> 
> The Illinois department of public health has imposed similar restrictions.
> 
> “This protective measure is too important to be voluntary,” Illinois governor Pat Quinn said in a statement. “We must take every step necessary to ensure the people of Illinois are protected from potential exposure to the Ebola virus.”






there needs to better communication, but if you want to go traipsing around Ebola affected Africa, expect to be treated like a Leaper when you get back


----------



## Bay_Kat

*New York gov Cuomo loosens Ebola quarantine restrictions after criticism*

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo announced late Sunday that he had loosened some of the restrictions in a mandatory 21-day Ebola quarantine that he had ordered along with New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie this past Friday. 

Under the revised guidelines, medical professionals who have had contact with Ebola patients will be quarantined at home and receive twice-daily monitoring if they have no symptoms. Family members will be allowed to stay, and friends may visit with the approval of health officials. The state will also pay for any lost compensation, if they are not paid by a volunteer organization.

The new guidelines come after White House officials and health experts strongly criticized the mandatory quarantine, which was put in place in response to the infection of a New York City doctor, Craig Spencer. Cuomo had originally criticized Dr. Spencer for not obeying a 21-day voluntary quarantine. But on Sunday, he called the health care workers "heroes" and said his administration would encourage more medical workers to volunteer to fight Ebola.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...bola-quarantine-restrictions-after-criticism/

That didn't take long.


----------



## GURPS

Bay_Kat said:


> That didn't take long.





Obama has a Pen and a Phone ..... towing the party line in the election ..


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> Obama has a Pen and a Phone ..... towing the party line in the election ..



Sounds like the Democrat governor reneged in order to make the Republican governor look bad two years before the next Presidential election.


BTW: It's ". . .toeing the party line. . . . "


----------



## GURPS

Lurk said:


> Sounds like the Democrat governor reneged in order to make the Republican governor look bad two years before the next Presidential election.
> 
> 
> BTW: It's ". . .toeing the party line. . . . "





thanks .... I wonder where the trolls are ....


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



Shhhhh.... he's on a roll.


----------



## Bay_Kat

An article about how this outbreak all started nearly a year ago.  

(CNN) -- Before the virus ravaged West Africa, before the deaths soared into the thousands, before the outbreak triggered global fears, Ebola struck a toddler named Emile Ouamouno.

Virtually no one knew the 2-year-old by name. Now the world knows him as patient zero. 

Researchers from the New England Journal of Medicine believe Emile was the first person to contract the disease in the current outbreak almost a year ago.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/28/health/ebola-patient-zero/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> Researchers from the New England Journal of Medicine believe Emile was the first person to contract the disease in the current outbreak almost a year ago.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/28/health/ebola-patient-zero/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



Quite a lot of disease amplification in the medical community back then.  Had they quarantined a couple medical personnel then and stopped them migrating, they might have controlled the disease.  Hmmmmm.  I wonder if there's a lesson there.


----------



## mAlice

*Lmao*

http://9gag.tv/p/a9x2ne/the-difference-between-us-vs-uk-ebola-news-coverage?ref=jfs


----------



## Bay_Kat

mAlice said:


> http://9gag.tv/p/a9x2ne/the-difference-between-us-vs-uk-ebola-news-coverage?ref=jfs



That was funny


----------



## GURPS

now white bitches got more excuses not to have sex with black men ....


----------



## GURPS

*Put Kaci Hickox Back in a Tent*





The continuing carnival of the absurd with respect to nurse Kaci Hickox has continued today as Morning Joe reports (no video or other confirmation yet) that Hickox has announced that she will not abide by quarantine protocols upon her return to Maine, where she lives. Most of the media over the last 24 hours has focused on the predictable yet infuriating question of whether Chris Christie will apologize to Hickox for placing her in enforced quarantine.

Let’s review the bidding on this particular story. Hickox had been in Sierra Leone in regular contact with Ebola patients. In other words, she was in the exact category of person who represents the vast majority of Ebola transmissions during this particular scare. During her medical screening upon return to the United States, a forehead scan indicated that she was running a temperature of 101, which is to say that she was potentially symptomatic and contagious. Given what we know of the careless disregard that health workers have shown generally towards the concept of voluntary in-home isolation during this Ebola outbreak and given further what we know about Hickox’s demeanor specifically it is eminently reasonable to conclude that she would not voluntarily isolate herself in any meaningful way; in fact, I find it highly likely that Hickox told New Jersey officials that she was not going to listen to their stupid concerns about not going out in public.

[clip]

With respect to Hickox specifically, her lawyer’s idiot bluster aside, she does not have a civil right not to be quarantined to protect the public health. Involuntary quarantine has a *lengthy and uncontroversial (at least from a legal standpoint) history* in this country dating back to the yellow fever outbreaks in the 1870s. I am not sure what sort of dumb point Hickox is trying to prove, but if the Morning Joe report is correct, and she will not voluntarily confine herself to home, then the LePage administration should absolutely do what they have promised to do, which is to take “appropriate measures” if Hickox refuses to comply with quarantine protocols. If the burden of being required to stay at home and watch TV on the couch is too much for her, then she should go back in tent where the State can ensure the safety of the unwitting public.


----------



## Gilligan

Come on people. Like this news guy points out..a lot of this is just common sense stuff.....


http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2014/10/27/ebola-tip-of-the-decade-dont-eat-feces-or-mucous/


----------



## Lurk

So far Ebola be racyss.

[video=youtube;RtGvQH33BwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtGvQH33BwI'[/video]


----------



## PJay

http://mobile.wnd.com/2014/10/study-31-day-quarantine-required-for-ebola/


----------



## PJay

Reply to that article:


"I just heard on the news that the nurse who objected to be quarantined in New Jersey, and who was allowed to return to Maine, said she refuses to consent to any kind of quarantine and still wants to sue the government."

lol....going to get fun


----------



## Lurk

Homesick said:


> http://mobile.wnd.com/2014/10/study-31-day-quarantine-required-for-ebola/



Imagine, if you will, what the boyfriends have to say (assuming both the nurses are heterosexual) hearing this having recently experienced the "welcome home" sex with their 21-day quarantined girlfriends.


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> Reply to that article:
> 
> 
> "I just heard on the news that the nurse who objected to be quarantined in New Jersey, and who was allowed to return to Maine, said she refuses to consent to any kind of quarantine and still wants to sue the government."
> 
> lol....going to get fun



you should try reading the actual comments she made instead of going on third hand comments. 

She and her attorney have stated that they will sue Maine if they attempt to continue this quarintine past thursday.


----------



## PJay

Lurk said:


> Imagine, if you will, what the boyfriends (assuming both the nurses are heterosexual) hearing this having recently experienced the "welcome home" sex with their 21-day quarantined girlfriends.




I imagine they're doing the >


----------



## PJay

Midnightrider said:


> you should try reading the actual comments she made instead of going on third hand comments.
> 
> She and her attorney have stated that they will sue Maine if they attempt to continue this quarintine past thursday.



Peck, peck, peck.. You remind me of a granny rooster. The facts remain, she will sue and she refuses to be quarintined.


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> Pick, pick, pick. You remind me of a granny rooster. The facts remain, she will sue and she refuses to be quarintined.



no, the facts are that she wont sue unless they hold her agaisnt her will.
Another fact, she has tested negative for ebola twice and she is not symptomatic.


Its really funny watching the self described conservatives argue for detaining people who aren't sick agaisnt their will. To hell with that whole constitution.


----------



## PJay

Midnightrider said:


> no, the facts are that she wont sue unless they hold her agaisnt her will.
> Another fact, she has tested negative for ebola twice and she is not symptomatic.
> 
> 
> Its really funny watching the self described conservatives argue for detaining people who aren't sick agaisnt their will. To hell with that whole constitution.



It just seems with each new day they are changing their minds on things about this virus. Too risky for so many innocent people. 

Why can't you understand simple stuff...truly. *sigh*


----------



## Midnightrider

Homesick said:


> It just seems with each new day they are changing their minds on things about this virus. *Too risky for so many innocent people. *Why can't you understand simple stuff...truly. *sigh*



on what do you base the bolded portion? it doesn't seem that anyone in the US has been exposed except for a couple of nurses who didn't take proper precautions when they were in contact with a known dying persons bodily fluids. 

why cant you operate on logic instead of hysteria?


----------



## HeavyChevy75

Fact: Why should her civil rights be any different than anyone else here? The MILITARY mandates the troops coming back from those locations will go through the same process and they aren't treating the patients directly like she did. 

She has now put herself out there as being selfish and an entitled brat. Why will any hospital hire her now becuase of not following the guidelines put into place. She is going to get paid.


----------



## Midnightrider

HeavyChevy75 said:


> Fact: Why should her civil rights be any different than anyone else here? The MILITARY mandates the troops coming back from those locations will go through the same process and they aren't treating the patients directly like she did.
> 
> She has now put herself out there as being selfish and an entitled brat. Why will any hospital hire her now *becuase of not following the guidelines put into pla*ce. She is going to get paid.



what guidlelines? all i am seeing is kneejerking from various state agencies


----------



## Lurk

*Tee Hee Hee*

Justa lookin' for a home.


----------



## Bay_Kat

They other night my daughter says to me "I've got a joke about ebola, you probably won't get it"  took me a few minutes but I did.


----------



## b23hqb

Just put her out in the woods. She looks really outdoorsy. Can humans spread the ebola to bears and moose?


----------



## Amused_despair

She survived iin Africa taking care of people who were in need.  Sounds like a decent Christian.  I am sure she will do fine in the woods.  I wonder what Ayn Rand would have to say about this?  She was not a big fan of restricting the rights of one simply to appease the many.  Didn't she say that the smallest minority was ONE?  When you restrict the rights of ONE you are discriminating against a minority.  I have looked at the Facebook page for the people who want to kick this nurse out of Maine and read the news reports.  So nice that the mob justice mentality rules in Maine.  This nurse is making a stand for not just her rights but for everyone's rights.  If you give the government the right to lock you up for no legal reason for any period of time (this quarantine for ebola) there are no safeguards to ensure they will not abuse this power in the future.  Your civil rights may mean absolutely nothing to you people but they are rights that my forefathers have fought for and in many cases died for so I hold them dear.


----------



## Amused_despair

Larry Gude said:


> Fan those flames....
> 
> Don't you wonder, at all, why so few in Liberia have died from this? If it was as the media is trying to portray, all of Liberia would be dead instead of a few 1,000 in a nation of millions.
> 
> Ebola is VERY infectious. It is NOT very contagious.
> 
> A friend of a friend has a friend who was just over there, photographer. She says it's noteworthy how all the reporting leaves out important basic facts like the culture over there. It seems Liberians are VERY touchy touchy with their dead. They mourn and hug the body, kiss it, and even then, again, there are ONLY a few 1,000's deaths. Not the megadeath we're trying to fan this into by fearing bowling alleys and shoes and buses and planes.
> 
> If it was so bad, wouldn't entire planes full of people be sick?
> Wouldn't everyone in the hospitals have it?
> How about all of Times Square?
> 
> The simple fact is that ebola is VERY infectious but, obviously, not everyone who comes into contact, close contact at even a death in the family in Liberia, gets it. Not even close.
> 
> Ebola is NOT very contagious.
> 
> In the mean time, the flu took another 150 in the US yesterday. And today. And tomorrow...
> In the mean time,



I saw a post on Facebook that sums up the Ebola fear-mingering rather nicely: "Hunger kills more than Ebola but it's not considered a significant problem since rich people can't die of it."


----------



## Larry Gude

Amused_despair said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that sums up the Ebola fear-mingering rather nicely: "Hunger kills more than Ebola but it's not considered a significant problem since rich people can't die of it."



Yeah, but, that misses the point; the rich are not going to die of it here in the US. Literally, they can't. There is no effing way. 

The best way to put the ebola fear mongering is 'chicken little fear mongering'. That's all it is, something to get spun up over and get people spun up over. In this day and age it takes, what, 15 minutes on the web to learn the basics.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> They other night my daughter says to me "I've got a joke about ebola, you probably won't get it"  took me a few minutes but I did.



:


----------



## GURPS

http://www.pjtv.com/s/GI4DQOBX


----------



## Lurk

Amused_despair said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that sums up the Ebola fear-mingering rather nicely: "Hunger kills more than Ebola but it's not considered a significant problem since rich people can't die of it."



Do people really die from hunger?  Or do people die from malnutrition?


----------



## Amused_despair

Lurk said:


> Do people really die from hunger?  Or do people die from malnutrition?



Do people die from guns or from the internal damage that bullets do to their bodies?  Do peole die from cancer or from the damge that cancerous cells do to their internal organs and boduily functions?  We can play this all day long if this is what you bring to the conversation.


----------



## Lurk

Amused_despair said:


> Do people die from guns or from the internal damage that bullets do to their bodies?  Do peole die from cancer or from the damge that cancerous cells do to their internal organs and boduily functions?  We can play this all day long if this is what you bring to the conversation.





Rich people DO die from malnutrition so your earlier aphorism is full of hole.


----------



## Gilligan

Homesick said:


> Reply to that article:
> 
> 
> "I just heard on the news that the nurse who objected to be quarantined in New Jersey, and who was allowed to return to Maine, said she refuses to consent to any kind of quarantine and still wants to sue the government."
> 
> lol....going to get fun



I think she should be left alone as long as she's properly covered when she goes out.


----------



## Amused_despair

Lurk said:


> Rich people DO die from malnutrition so your earlier aphorism is full of hole.



I said hunger.  You can suffer from malnutrition and have a full stomach, but if you have an empty stomach you are guaranteed of malnutrition.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Amused_despair said:


> I said hunger.  You can suffer from malnutrition and have a full stomach, but if you have an empty stomach you are guaranteed of malnutrition.



Actually.... you would succumb to dehydration before malnutrition. With a completely empty stomach of course...


----------



## PJay

E=Amused_despair;5453999]She survived iin Africa taking care of people who were in need.  Sounds like a decent Christian.  I am sure she will do fine in the woods.  I wonder what Ayn Rand would have to say about this?  She was not a big fan of restricting the rights of one simply to appease the many.  Didn't she say that the smallest minority was ONE?  When you restrict the rights of ONE you are discriminating against a minority.  I have looked at the Facebook page for the people who want to kick this nurse out of Maine and read the news reports.  So nice that the mob justice mentality rules in Maine.  This nurse is making a stand for not just her rights but for everyone's rights.  If you give the government the right to lock you up for no legal reason for any period of time (this quarantine for ebola) there are no safeguards to ensure they will not abuse this power in the future.  Your civil rights may mean absolutely nothing to you people but they are rights that my forefathers have fought for and in many cases died for so I hold them dear.[/QUOTE]

Slow this buggy down....

Well then Miss Spread the Virus around needs to return there and stay. Are you sure she's a Christian or one of those save Africa peeps?

Doesn't matter to me really..she took the risk stay the hell there.


----------



## PJay

And another thing...taking care of people in need? We have plenty right here on our soil.


----------



## Larry Gude

Homesick said:


> Well then Miss Spread the Virus around needs to return there and stay. Are you sure she's a Christian or one of those save Africa peeps?
> 
> Doesn't matter to me really..she took the risk stay the hell there.



That would be great if ANY of the science and/or medical facts supported that position. As is, NONE of them do so, do we really want to make policy based on your fears and unwillingness to do even a little information seeking? I mean, if you weren't paying any attention and had no opinion, that would be one thing but, you're paying enough attention to express an opinion but, not enough attention to know, even a little, of what you speak. 

I take you as a right winger. We, rightly, object when the left used emotion and ignores facts. Shouldn't we strive to at least try and avoid doing the same?


----------



## b23hqb

Ebola is incredibly infectious, but not very contagious. However:

http://io9.com/how-ebola-can-still-be-very-infectious-without-being-v-1642322295

"Ebola is not very contagious, but it is incredibly infectious. Contact with only a few viral particles (1-10) is adequate to produce disease. For comparison, Norovirus is 55 particles, Streptococcus is 1000, the typical E. coli that doesn't usually kill you is in the billions." 

Dangerous, very dangerous disease. Caution in the overkill is required, IMHO.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Ebola is incredibly infectious, but not very contagious. However:
> 
> http://io9.com/how-ebola-can-still-be-very-infectious-without-being-v-1642322295
> 
> "Ebola is not very contagious, but it is incredibly infectious. Contact with only a few viral particles (1-10) is adequate to produce disease. For comparison, Norovirus is 55 particles, Streptococcus is 1000, the typical E. coli that doesn't usually kill you is in the billions."
> 
> Dangerous, very dangerous disease. Caution in the overkill is required, IMHO.



I agree caution is in order. However, we're not being cautious. We're being irrational. The media fans a little ember and overreact.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> I agree caution is in order. However, we're not being cautious. We're being irrational. The media fans a little ember and overreact.



You can say irrational. I say keep that sucker as far away as possible. From me, mine, my grandkids. Once this thing is locked down, temporarily, and it will be temporary before it pops up again, we can ease up.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> You can say irrational. I say keep that sucker as far away as possible. From me, mine, my grandkids. Once this thing is locked down, temporarily, and it will be temporary before it pops up again, we can ease up.



And that is a normal reaction. But, it IS a reaction. The science is catching up to us thanks, at least in part, to the idiocy of Christie. The woman he wanted quarantined is forcing the issue on stuff she, and MANY others LONG knew about Ebola. So, now, because the news is catching up with itself and needs content as the crying wolf is running out of steam, we find that it is known that, far from 21 days, MOST cases express in 8-11 days and some as early as 2. And, again, we KNOW, by now, that Duncan was living with his loved ones and they didn't get it, no one else on the plane got it and our Maine Gal isn't going to give it to her hand holding, hugging boyfriend because it is NOT very contagious, at all. 

The facts are, we are LONG past the freak out point. Will there be more cases? At best, that now looks like a big maybe. The NYC guy's case, going all over town while, supposedly, expressing, should reveal yet the next step in us chilling out. 

The facts are that irrational reactions can be at least as dangerous and deadly so, there is sound reason to be keenly interested in facts, not feelings. I have little doubt someone you love has come in relatively close proximity, a bus, a plane, a meeting room, with someone who came in contact with someone who was on Duncan's plane. Or some similar situation with some other person who was exposed.


----------



## Bay_Kat

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...us-in-sierra-leone-dies-at-nebraska-hospital/


----------



## b23hqb

Heard that earlier this morning. Dude was only in the hospital for about five days. The ebola is popping up again in the  capitol city of Mali, with a person that was sick for 19 days, then dying, before being officially diagnosed for ebola. How many people, family and medicals, came into contact is unknown, but it cannot be a small number.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/11/17/mali-on-high-alert-with-new-ebola-cluster/


----------



## b23hqb

Spreading wider in Mali, with death of doctor yesterday, and trying to track down at least 300 other people in contact, with nearly 600 under observation. 5 dead so far. Sierra Leone - 168 new cases this week in capitol of Freetown. On top of that, bandits in Guinea stole blood samples believed to contain ebola virus. Nice.

http://tbo.com/ap/national/bandits-...d-ap_national06091073bc014405b1567c36d88f8c65

Bloody Mary, anyone?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Not to rain on the ebola parade, but the death toll from the storms in NY just went up to 13, I imagine it's going to go higher with all the roof collapses they are talking about.  Right now there is no ebola (that we know of) in the US. To me, ebola is probably not the biggest worry right now.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> Not to rain on the ebola parade, but the death toll from the storms in NY just went up to 13, I imagine it's going to go higher with all the roof collapses they are talking about.  Right now there is no ebola (that we know of) in the US. To me, ebola is probably not the biggest worry right now.



Not the biggest worry - here - but just keeping up with it. But it will be a big worry for our service men and women when they get into full swing over there.


----------



## mAlice

Bay_Kat said:


> Not to rain on the ebola parade, but the death toll from the storms in NY just went up to 13, I imagine it's going to go higher with all the roof collapses they are talking about.  Right now there is no ebola (that we know of) in the US. To me, ebola is probably not the biggest worry right now.



The storm isn't contagious.  Unless the media and the establishment are hiding something, the whole ebola issue seems pretty quiet right now.


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Not the biggest worry - here - but just keeping up with it. But it will be a big worry for our service men and women when they get into full swing over there.





mAlice said:


> The storm isn't contagious.  Unless the media and the establishment are hiding something, the whole ebola issue seems pretty quiet right now.




I saw a report last week where the cases of ebola in the hot zone are dropping. Hoping that's true and maybe our military folks can come home.


----------



## PJay

Not dropping according to the following:


http://m.wsj.com/articles/ebola-deaths-near-5-500-as-virus-still-rages-1416588997?mobile=y


Adding: can read full article on Drudge.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Uh oh. Friend just posted this on FB, this is real close to where I live. It's probably just the stomach bug that's going around, I sure hope that's all it is.

*BREAKING: Hazmat Responds to Sick Patient Who Traveled Abroad*

http://www.realnewsrealfast.com/art...nds-to-sick-patient-who-traveled-abroad-20454


----------



## b23hqb

Homesick said:


> Not dropping according to the following:
> 
> 
> http://m.wsj.com/articles/ebola-deaths-near-5-500-as-virus-still-rages-1416588997?mobile=y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding: can read full article on Drudge.



I agree with you, but what is the headline or title on Drudge? Still a very worrisome topic, especially the misery those areas are going through.


----------



## PJay

b23hqb said:


> I agree with you, but what is the headline or title on Drudge? Still a very worrisome topic, especially the misery those areas are going through.



Was there all weekend, now gone. Sorry. It was called "Virus Rages". The entire article could be read on Drudge, but not here. ??


----------



## b23hqb

Ebola blowing up again in Sierra Leone, with 400-500 new cases per week the last month. I am concerned about other peoples and their physical fears.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/afric...ke-ebola-death-toll-20141129235237216276.html

Even from al jezeera and the AP, it is a very worrisome topic.

They call the situation 'stable", but if so, why is the toll and new infections rising? Pray hard.


----------



## Monello

So did ebola just dry up and blow away?  I thought this was going to be our generation's apocalypse.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> So did ebola just dry up and blow away?  I thought this was going to be our generation's apocalypse.



No. It's just lurking, waiting, patiently...


And our generations Apocalypse was Flock of Seaguls. So far, they, too, haven't turned out to be nearly the horror advertised...I mean, awful, dreadful sure enough but, not devastatingly so...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Monello said:


> So did ebola just dry up and blow away?  I thought this was going to be our generation's apocalypse.



We're on to Measles now.

Try and keep up.


----------



## b23hqb

Chikunguyna and dengue fever are here in the US as well, once the skeeters start biting......DF is getting really heavy along the US/Mexican border, Mexico side, and all throughout the Carib.

Latest ebola stats:

http://apps.who.int/ebola/en/current-situation/ebola-situation-report


----------

